# Istinto o ragione? Cerco aiuto please ...



## serena (25 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao a tutti… sono nuova, mi chiamo Serena, ho 25 anni e vi leggo già da un po’ . Oggi scorrevo i thread, nella speranza di trovare una situazione simile alla mia e «rubare» consigli, ma ogni situazione è diversa dall’altra, così ho preso  il coraggio a due mani e ho deciso di vuotare il sacco.
 
Circa un mese fa, ho tradito il mio ragazzo. Stiamo insieme da poco più di un anno, e facciamo dei grandi progetti insieme: vogliamo andare a convivere, vogliamo avere dei bambini.
 Fin dall’inizio, anche se l’amore per lui è stata ed è come un’esplosione nel cuore, la nostra vita sessuale ha lasciato molto a desiderare. Lui aveva dei problemi di erezione abbastanza frequenti, tant’è che, prima di riuscire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, ci abbiamo messo quasi sei mesi. Ora le cose sono migliorate, ma non vanno come vorrei.
 Sotto ogni altro aspetto, lui è l’uomo per me, quello con cui vorrei passare davvero il resto della vita. Ma, sotto le lenzuola, non riesco a trovare un’intesa con lui. Sono una ragazza passionale, istintiva, sensuale. 
Ho sempre vissuto molto bene la mia sessualità, e con il partner precedente, a letto facevo scintille. Con il mio attuale ragazzo, invece, mi sento “spenta”, e questa sensazione mi sta uccidendo. Tra l’altro, sono diventata molto più insicura: le sue continue defaillance mi hanno condotta ad uno stato psicologico pessimo, pensavo che fosse tutta colpa mia, che forse non ero abbastanza bella o abbastanza sexy per i suoi parametri. Quindi mi porto appresso il fardello pesante di quel periodo della nostra storia. Ed ora, nel momento in cui è lui ad essere acceso, sono io che tante volte mi trovo a fingere per non urtare i suoi sentimenti, nel terrore che, se gliene farò parola, dovremo ricominciare tutto daccapo.
 
Questo solo per farvi capire … non sto cercando di giustificare quello che ho fatto. Qualche tempo fa, mi si è presentata l’occasione di fare un viaggio. Non volendo partire da sola, ho fatto una ricerca, scoprendo che una sorta di ex collega del mio ragazzo doveva raggiungere la stessa meta per lavoro. Così, ci siamo accordati e siamo partiti insieme.
 Solo che il viaggio si è trasformato in qualcosa di più. Morale della favola: a metà strada siamo finiti in un albergo e ci siamo letteralmente saltati addosso. Ero accesa come non mi capitava da troppo tempo … in un attimo, tutta l’insicurezza si è dissipata: quest’uomo è riuscito a farmi sentire di nuovo bellissima, desiderata e sensuale. 
 Ma la cosa non finisce qui: ci siamo scambiati i  numeri, ci sentiamo spesso, lui vuole assolutamente rivedermi. E poi, il colpo finale: abitiamo in città diverse, e, a casa, lui ha moglie e figli. La figlia più grande ha circa la mia età … lui ha 41 anni. 
 
Io amo il mio ragazzo, quello che è successo non ha fatto vacillare i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti, ma sono presa dal desiderio pazzesco di rivedere quest’uomo, di provare ancora una volta le sensazioni meravigliose che è riuscito a regalarmi quel giorno. Non so cosa fare … ho paura di imbarcarmi in una situazione più grande di me, ho paura di rovinare tutto col mio ragazzo, inoltre penso alla famiglia del mio «amante», così come sono assolutamente sconvolta dalla totale assenza di senso di colpa. Ma non dovrei avere una coscienza? Com’è possibile che non mi senta una stronza megagalattica dopo quello che ho fatto?
 
Non so come comportarmi … la voglia di rivederlo sta diventando una vera e propria ossessione.
 Aiutatemi vi prego! Grazie …


----------



## dave.one (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Ciao a tutti… sono nuova, mi chiamo Serena, ho 25 anni e vi leggo già da un po’ . Oggi scorrevo i thread, nella speranza di trovare una situazione simile alla mia e «rubare» consigli, ma ogni situazione è diversa dall’altra, così ho preso  il coraggio a due mani e ho deciso di vuotare il sacco.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Circa un mese fa, ho tradito il mio ragazzo. Stiamo insieme da poco più di un anno, e facciamo dei grandi progetti insieme: vogliamo andare a convivere, vogliamo avere dei bambini.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Fin dall’inizio, anche se l’amore per lui è stata ed è come un’esplosione nel cuore, la nostra vita sessuale ha lasciato molto a desiderare. Lui aveva dei problemi di erezione abbastanza frequenti, tant’è che, prima di riuscire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, ci abbiamo messo quasi sei mesi. Ora le cose sono migliorate, ma non vanno come vorrei.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sotto ogni altro aspetto, lui è l’uomo per me, quello con cui vorrei passare davvero il resto della vita. Ma, sotto le lenzuola, non riesco a trovare un’intesa con lui. Sono una ragazza passionale, istintiva, sensuale. Ho sempre vissuto molto bene la mia sessualità, e con il partner precedente, a letto facevo scintille. Con il mio attuale ragazzo, invece, mi sento “spenta”, e questa sensazione mi sta uccidendo. Tra l’altro, sono diventata molto più insicura: le sue continue defaillance mi hanno condotta ad uno stato psicologico pessimo, pensavo che fosse tutta colpa mia, che forse non ero abbastanza bella o abbastanza sexy per i suoi parametri. Quindi mi porto appresso il fardello pesante di quel periodo della nostra storia. Ed ora, nel momento in cui è lui ad essere acceso, sono io che tante volte mi trovo a fingere per non urtare i suoi sentimenti, nel terrore che, se gliene farò parola, dovremo ricominciare tutto daccapo.[/FONT]
> ...


Carissima Serena,
Te lo dico spassionatamente: cerca di resistere a quella tentazione. Se riuscirai a resistergli, ne uscirai molto forte, molto temprata e più adulta. Se non riuscirai a resistergli, allora molla subito il tuo ragazzo, non fare più progetti di alcun genere, non illuderlo oltre modo; sarebbero solo castelli campati in aria.
Per il resto, in bocca al lupo. Ne avrai tanto bisogno.


----------



## Sabina (25 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao, benvenuta. 
Lascia ora il tuo ragazzo, la vita e' lunga e porta tanti problemi. Se hai già difficoltà ora pensa che più avanti, magari con famiglia, potrebbe essere difficile lasciarlo se sei insoddisfatta. Scusa la schiettezza, ma col tempo vedi le cose più lucidamente e se tornassi indietro certe scelte non le rifarei..... periodo nero!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2010)

Due domande:

la prima: a chi intesto la parcella dell'oculista ? Hai usato un font piccolissimo sul tuo post ci avrò lasciato almeno un paio di decimi per occhio :rotfl:

la seconda: sei proprio sicura che col tuo ragazzo quello stato di estasi provato col 41 enne (bella età tra l'altro....dovrei guardare meglio in giro :mrgreen sia impossibile ? se la risposta è si, io mollerei subito il tuo ragazzo.

Edit: dimenticavo....Benvenuta. :mrgreen:


----------



## serena (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Carissima Serena,
> Te lo dico spassionatamente: cerca di resistere a quella tentazione. Se riuscirai a resistergli, ne uscirai molto forte, molto temprata e più adulta. Se non riuscirai a resistergli, allora molla subito il tuo ragazzo, non fare più progetti di alcun genere, non illuderlo oltre modo; sarebbero solo castelli campati in aria.
> Per il resto, in bocca al lupo. Ne avrai tanto bisogno.


Grazie per avermi risposto. So che hai perfettamente ragione, è la stessa cosa che la mia coscienza (che da qualche parte c'è) mi ripete da quel giorno in cui tutto è cominciato. 
Ma sto facendo una fatica terribile, e non capisco il motivo. 
Ieri dovevamo vederci, ma all'ultimo momento mi sono tirata indietro... lui c'è rimasto malissimo, e oggi è stato un bombardamento di sms, nei quali lui cercava di convincermi a vederci per parlare e io accampavo scuse di ogni genere.
Ma perchè un uomo di 41 anni decide di mettere a rischio tutta la sua vita per una scappatella? E perchè io faccio così fatica a dire no? So da amare il mio ragazzo. Forse chiedo troppo dalla vita? Avere un compagno con cui anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è impossibile? Non capisco più niente...


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Ciao a tutti… sono nuova, mi chiamo Serena, ho 25 anni e vi leggo già da un po’ . Oggi scorrevo i thread, nella speranza di trovare una situazione simile alla mia e «rubare» consigli, ma ogni situazione è diversa dall’altra, così ho preso  il coraggio a due mani e ho deciso di vuotare il sacco.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Circa un mese fa, ho tradito il mio ragazzo. Stiamo insieme da poco più di un anno, e facciamo dei grandi progetti insieme: vogliamo andare a convivere, vogliamo avere dei bambini.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Fin dall’inizio, anche se l’amore per lui è stata ed è come un’esplosione nel cuore, la nostra vita sessuale ha lasciato molto a desiderare. Lui aveva dei problemi di erezione abbastanza frequenti, tant’è che, prima di riuscire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, ci abbiamo messo quasi sei mesi. Ora le cose sono migliorate, ma non vanno come vorrei.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sotto ogni altro aspetto, lui è l’uomo per me, quello con cui vorrei passare davvero il resto della vita. Ma, sotto le lenzuola, non riesco a trovare un’intesa con lui. Sono una ragazza passionale, istintiva, sensuale. Ho sempre vissuto molto bene la mia sessualità, e con il partner precedente, a letto facevo scintille. Con il mio attuale ragazzo, invece, mi sento “spenta”, e questa sensazione mi sta uccidendo. Tra l’altro, sono diventata molto più insicura: le sue continue defaillance mi hanno condotta ad uno stato psicologico pessimo, pensavo che fosse tutta colpa mia, che forse non ero abbastanza bella o abbastanza sexy per i suoi parametri. Quindi mi porto appresso il fardello pesante di quel periodo della nostra storia. Ed ora, nel momento in cui è lui ad essere acceso, sono io che tante volte mi trovo a fingere per non urtare i suoi sentimenti, nel terrore che, se gliene farò parola, dovremo ricominciare tutto daccapo.[/FONT]
> ...


Rispondo solo a quello che ho evidenziato in rosso.

Non penso che tu ami il tuo ragazzo.

Gia', come mai?

Lascialo in pace il tuo ragazzo, per il bene tuo e suo, ha gia' i suoi problemi  non ti ci mettere anche tu ... e cerca di capire cosa vuoi Tu dalla tua vita, fare l'amante? ... o trovare un uomo con cui mettere su famiglia?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> Lascia ora il tuo ragazzo, la vita e' lunga e porta tanti problemi. Se hai già difficoltà ora pensa che più avanti, magari con famiglia, potrebbe essere difficile lasciarlo se sei insoddisfatta. Scusa la schiettezza, ma col tempo vedi le cose più lucidamente e se tornassi indietro certe scelte non le rifarei..... periodo nero!


benvenuta

io quoto questo


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto. So che hai perfettamente ragione, è la stessa cosa che la mia coscienza (che da qualche parte c'è) mi ripete da quel giorno in cui tutto è cominciato.
> Ma sto facendo una fatica terribile, e non capisco il motivo.
> Ieri dovevamo vederci, ma all'ultimo momento mi sono tirata indietro... lui c'è rimasto malissimo, e oggi è stato un bombardamento di sms, nei quali lui cercava di convincermi a vederci per parlare e io accampavo scuse di ogni genere.
> *Ma perchè un uomo di 41 anni decide di mettere a rischio tutta la sua vita per una scappatella?* E perchè io faccio così fatica a dire no? So da amare il mio ragazzo. Forse chiedo troppo dalla vita? Avere un compagno con cui anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è impossibile? Non capisco più niente...




non credo tu abbia bisogno di risposta

nè che lui pensi di correre un rischio


----------



## serena (25 Ottobre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> Lascia ora il tuo ragazzo, la vita e' lunga e porta tanti problemi. Se hai già difficoltà ora pensa che più avanti, magari con famiglia, potrebbe essere difficile lasciarlo se sei insoddisfatta. Scusa la schiettezza, ma col tempo vedi le cose più lucidamente e se tornassi indietro certe scelte non le rifarei..... periodo nero!





Tubarao ha detto:


> Due domande:
> 
> la prima: a chi intesto la parcella dell'oculista ? Hai usato un font piccolissimo sul tuo post ci avrò lasciato almeno un paio di decimi per occhio :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Domanda 1:Questo carattere va decisamente meglio mi sembra ... quando ho scritto il post, non sembrava così invisibile 

Domanda 2: non ne ho la più pallida idea sinceramente. Il fatto è che col mio ragazzo non c'è un gran dialogo sull'argomento sesso. O meglio, da quando i nostri problemi sembrano (a lui) essersi quasi risolti, non se ne parla praticamente più. Io vorrei cercare il dialogo, ma so com'è fatto lui, e sono davvero terrorizzata all'idea che le cose possano tornare come all'inizio.
Ma tradirlo costantemente per essere soddifatta sessualemente (da un uomo che non è lui e che potrebbe essere mio padre...) non mi sembra una grande idea. 
Odio la mia parte istintiva, che spesso ha la meglio sulla ragione. Ma a farci male potremmo essere in molti...


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Domanda 1:Questo carattere va decisamente meglio mi sembra ... quando ho scritto il post, non sembrava così invisibile
> 
> Domanda 2: non ne ho la più pallida idea sinceramente. Il fatto è che col mio ragazzo non c'è un gran dialogo sull'argomento sesso. O meglio, da quando i nostri problemi sembrano (a lui) essersi quasi risolti, non se ne parla praticamente più. Io vorrei cercare il dialogo, ma so com'è fatto lui, e sono davvero terrorizzata all'idea che le cose possano tornare come all'inizio.
> Ma tradirlo costantemente per essere soddifatta sessualemente (da un uomo che non è lui e che potrebbe essere mio padre...) non mi sembra una grande idea.
> Odio la mia parte istintiva, che spesso ha la meglio sulla ragione. Ma a farci male potremmo essere in molti...



Pensa un po ... a me fa pena solo il tuo ragazzo che e' ignaro di tutto. :unhappy:


----------



## mariasole (25 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao Serena, benvenuta,

sei stata una sola volta con quest'uomo e già "ti manca"....

Dove pensi ti porterà questa storia?

Vuoi diventare la sua amante?

Te ne vuoi "innamorare"?

Pensi che se lo frequenterai ancora sarà + facile la tua vita?

Sai quante storie iniziano così , solo per gioco, per sesso, e poi magari subentrano i sentimenti e fermarsi diventa sempre + difficile..

Riguardo al tuo ragazzo, ti ci vedi tra 10 - 20 anni ancora con lui magari nascondendo la tua insoddisfazione....

Lascia perdere entrambi... tu sei una passionale; lui probabilmente no oppure ha dei problemi che se non risolti alla lunga rovinerebbero il vs. rapporto.


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao Serena, benvenuta,
> 
> sei stata una sola volta con quest'uomo e già "ti manca"....
> 
> ...



... la sua propria vita ... del ragazzo intendo  poverino! :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> . Il fatto è che col mio ragazzo non c'è un gran dialogo sull'argomento sesso.


Fatti, non pugnette :mrgreen: (scusa l'ironia ma è tanto per sdrammattizzare).

Penso che sotto le lenzuola i problemi irrisolvibili siano ben pochi, a meno che non si vada a dormire insieme ad un peluche.

Il secondo font è decisamente meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Ciao a tutti… sono nuova, mi chiamo Serena, ho 25 anni e vi leggo già da un po’ . Oggi scorrevo i thread, nella speranza di trovare una situazione simile alla mia e «rubare» consigli, ma ogni situazione è diversa dall’altra, così ho preso il coraggio a due mani e ho deciso di vuotare il sacco.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Circa un mese fa, ho tradito il mio ragazzo. Stiamo insieme da poco più di un anno, e facciamo dei grandi progetti insieme: vogliamo andare a convivere, vogliamo avere dei bambini.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Fin dall’inizio, anche se l’amore per lui è stata ed è come un’esplosione nel cuore, la nostra vita sessuale ha lasciato molto a desiderare. Lui aveva dei problemi di erezione abbastanza frequenti, tant’è che, prima di riuscire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, ci abbiamo messo quasi sei mesi. Ora le cose sono migliorate, ma non vanno come vorrei.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sotto ogni altro aspetto, lui è l’uomo per me, quello con cui vorrei passare davvero il resto della vita. Ma, sotto le lenzuola, non riesco a trovare un’intesa con lui. Sono una ragazza passionale, istintiva, sensuale. Ho sempre vissuto molto bene la mia sessualità, e con il partner precedente, a letto facevo scintille. Con il mio attuale ragazzo, invece, mi sento “spenta”, e questa sensazione mi sta uccidendo. Tra l’altro, sono diventata molto più insicura: le sue continue defaillance mi hanno condotta ad uno stato psicologico pessimo, pensavo che fosse tutta colpa mia, che forse non ero abbastanza bella o abbastanza sexy per i suoi parametri. Quindi mi porto appresso il fardello pesante di quel periodo della nostra storia. Ed ora, nel momento in cui è lui ad essere acceso, sono io che tante volte mi trovo a fingere per non urtare i suoi sentimenti, nel terrore che, se gliene farò parola, dovremo ricominciare tutto daccapo.[/FONT]
> ...


Ciao Serena!

Ci hai messo mezzo viaggio in calesse a slacciarti culotte e corsetti e farti incipriare le nacchere dal nerboruto mandriano dal lazo inamidato.
Ci hai messo sei mesi ad acconciare un pollone di ligustro, a forza di giri di alluminio anodizzato, in stile han-kengai.
Quanto tempo potrebbe occorrerti per capire come si fanno le cose?

Alcuni chiamano quelle come te con nomi appetitosi e simpatici, altri cercheranno di disinnescarti e farti brillare lontano da centri abitati e altri ancora vedranno nella tua trasparenza un virile abitante dei boschi, nemico di elfi e gnomi.

Io, dal canto mio, non potrei proprio dire che una sguappola come te possa fellare su larga scala con il glabro e l'irsuto, celando al grumo di tofu, che fatichi a cagliare, lo snodo ferroviario dai lustri binari che ti fascia la matrice.
Ma faccio davvero fatica a pensare diversamente!

Lascia stare il moscio formaggino che t'affatica e ti riduce a polpetta di polpo, avventurati col guercio corsaro dal dente marcio e l'arto in legno, che non fa scarto di caravella, cui sottometti la padella e il pappagallo, quella di dietro, quel nel cavallo.

Tu puoi far felici molti uomini poco schizzionosi.
Infondo non sei così poco dozzinale da essere meritata da uno solo, per quanto gonzo.
E liberati di costrizioni e pregiudizi!
E accogli piattole e funghi!

Io ti apprezzo più dell'orzata!

Ciao!


----------



## serena (25 Ottobre 2010)

Quindi... la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe lasciare il mio ragazzo? E' davvero così impossibile essere innamorata di un un uomo e desiderarne un altro? 
Io non voglio una storia con il 40enne, non voglio innamorarmi di lui, non lo voglio come compagno. 
Il mio ragazzo mi dà tutto quello che cerco... o quasi. Forse desidero troppo? Desiderare che anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è volere troppo? E sempre e comunque la donna che tradisce deve pensare a sè come ad una poco di buono? 
Io non so più chi sono. Non so nemmeno cosa voglio. Ma so che è col mio ragazzo che voglio passare tutti i giorni a venire. Ma forse il fatto è che non me lo merito proprio uno come lui??


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Desiderare che anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è volere troppo?


No, non è volere troppo.

Desiderarlo da un altro uomo, evitando di risolvere i problemi col proprio ragazzo, di cui si è tanto innamorati, si, è volere troppo. 
Se il problema sono solo a livello hmmm, come dire, prestazionale, ci sono fior fiori di professionisti, che potrebbero aiutare lui.....e voi.


----------



## Sabina (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Quindi... la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe lasciare il mio ragazzo? E' davvero così impossibile essere innamorata di un un uomo e desiderarne un altro?
> Io non voglio una storia con il 40enne, non voglio innamorarmi di lui, non lo voglio come compagno.
> Il mio ragazzo mi dà tutto quello che cerco... o quasi. Forse desidero troppo? Desiderare che anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è volere troppo? E sempre e comunque la donna che tradisce deve pensare a sè come ad una poco di buono?
> Io non so più chi sono. Non so nemmeno cosa voglio. Ma so che è col mio ragazzo che voglio passare tutti i giorni a venire. Ma forse il fatto è che non me lo merito proprio uno come lui??


Se non vuoi futuro con il quarantenne ti do un consiglio spassionato (da traditrice): resisti altrimenti ti troverai davvero molto coinvolta in un "gioco" molto più grande di te. Pero' ricorda che quello che senti, quello che reprimerai e' comunque una parte di te e prima o poi ritornerà fuori... anche dopo molti anni. Te lo dico per esperienza personale. Tu puoi anche seppellire tutto, ma quella parte di te resterà li' e tornerà fuori in un altro momento della tua vita. Perciò prima di costruire qualcosa col tuo ragazzo riflettici bene.... prenditi del tempo. Da sola....


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo tu abbia bisogno di risposta
> 
> nè che lui pensi di correre un rischio


25 enne lei 41 enne lui, abitano in città diverse, lei magari una bomba scatenata a letto, bella....

Penso che il di lui pensiero appena hanno ripreso il viaggio sia stato più o meno il seguente: "Ma a te chi te c'ha mannato ?"*  :mrgreen:

Sottotitolo alla pagina 777 per chi abita fuori dal G.R.A.: 

"Acciderbolina che fortuna che ho avuto"


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 25 enne lei 41 enne lui, abitano in città diverse, lei magari una bomba scatenata a letto, bella....
> 
> Penso che il di lui pensiero appena hanno ripreso il viaggio sia stato più o meno il seguente: *"Ma a te chi te c'ha mannato ?"** :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


seguito da
"chiunque sia, che Dio lo benedica" :mrgreen:

non credo, peraltro, che si sia ricordato di avere una moglie e dei figli per moooolte ore dopo questo pensiero
e quando se n'è ricordato s'è detto
è capitato, 
capita a tanti, 
come posso farlo ricapitare?
non è ingiusto reprimersi e negare sè stessi?
mia moglie chi?


----------



## Alispezzate (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ma perchè un uomo di 41 anni decide di mettere a rischio tutta la sua vita per una scappatella?



Perchè è uno schifoso.




serena ha detto:


> E perchè io faccio così fatica a dire no?


Perchè a quanto pare è l'"istinto" a dominare sul tuo cuore e la ragione... come negli animali.


----------



## aristocat (25 Ottobre 2010)

Serena io sono di quest'idea.

Il corpo, a volte, svela verità che, razionalmente, non vogliamo vedere nè ammettere. 

Di segnali ne hai avuti già a sufficienza, per capire che non è amore.

Lasciare il tuo fidanzato, credo che sia la cosa più giusta e inevitabile :condom:.

Sull'amante: sfrutta qualsiasi motivo, es. la distanza geografica, per dimenticarlo. Consiglio da amica (virtuale ). Non lavorate assieme, non avete amici comuni, insomma, alla fine non dovrebbe essere neanche difficile....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto. So che hai perfettamente ragione, è la stessa cosa che la mia coscienza (che da qualche parte c'è) mi ripete da quel giorno in cui tutto è cominciato.
> Ma sto facendo una fatica terribile, e non capisco il motivo.
> Ieri dovevamo vederci, ma all'ultimo momento mi sono tirata indietro... lui c'è rimasto malissimo, e oggi è stato un bombardamento di sms, nei quali lui cercava di convincermi a vederci per parlare e io accampavo scuse di ogni genere.
> *Ma perchè un uomo di 41 anni decide di mettere a rischio tutta la sua vita per una scappatella?* E perchè io faccio così fatica a dire no? So da amare il mio ragazzo. Forse chiedo troppo dalla vita? Avere un compagno con cui anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è impossibile? Non capisco più niente...



Ciao tesoro,
ma perchè ti poni domande al posto suo?
Non ne hai già abbastanza da porre a te stessa?

Sono d'accordo con chi ti consiglia di lasciare il tuo ragazzo: lascialo senza dirgli che l'hai tradito.
Vivi il sesso meraviglioso con l'altro: non fare l'errore di sovrapporre questa esperienza all'idea di una relazione stabile.
Il compagno della tua vita è al di là da venire...
Ma non dire di no a te stessa e a quest'uomo, che è solo un mezzo per perfezionare il tuo piacere.


----------



## Eliade (25 Ottobre 2010)

Ciao serena! La tua storia mi ha davvero incuriosita, spero di darti qualche spunto di riflessione! 
Spero anche, che non la prenderai com un'attacco personale. 



serena ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Ciao a tutti… sono nuova, mi chiamo Serena, ho 25 anni e vi leggo già da un po’ . Oggi scorrevo i thread, nella speranza di trovare una situazione simile alla mia e «rubare» consigli, ma ogni situazione è diversa dall’altra, così ho preso il coraggio a due mani e ho deciso di vuotare il sacco.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Circa un mese fa, ho tradito il mio ragazzo. Stiamo insieme da poco più di un anno, e facciamo dei grandi progetti insieme: vogliamo andare a convivere, vogliamo avere dei bambini.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Fin dall’inizio, anche se l’amore per lui è stata ed è come un’esplosione nel cuore, la nostra vita sessuale ha lasciato molto a desiderare. Lui aveva dei problemi di erezione abbastanza frequenti, tant’è che, prima di riuscire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, ci abbiamo messo quasi sei mesi. Ora le cose sono migliorate, ma non vanno come vorrei.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sotto ogni altro aspetto, lui è l’uomo per me, quello con cui vorrei passare davvero il resto della vita. Ma, sotto le lenzuola, non riesco a trovare un’intesa con lui. Sono una ragazza passionale, istintiva, sensuale. Ho sempre vissuto molto bene la mia sessualità, e con il partner precedente, a letto facevo scintille. Con il mio attuale ragazzo, invece, mi sento “spenta”, e questa sensazione mi sta uccidendo.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] Per me non lo ami...se già all'inizio il fatto che lui avesse problemi sessuali era un peso, significa che l'amore per lui non era (e non lo è, per me), così forte. Sei sicura di non essere innamorata dell'idea dell'amore? Di non essere innamorata dei progetti che vorresti fare con lui?[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]





> [FONT=&quot]Tra l’altro, sono diventata molto più insicura: le sue continue defaillance mi hanno condotta ad uno stato psicologico pessimo, pensavo che fosse tutta colpa mia, che forse non ero abbastanza bella o abbastanza sexy per i suoi parametri. Quindi mi porto appresso il fardello pesante di quel periodo della nostra storia. Ed ora, nel momento in cui è lui ad essere acceso, sono io che tante volte mi trovo a fingere per non urtare i suoi sentimenti, nel terrore che, se gliene farò parola, dovremo ricominciare tutto daccapo.[/FONT]


 C.V.D.[/FONT]
Io ho avuto un partner sessuale che aveva problemi di eiaculazione precoce. Non ho mai pensato che fossi io il problema, nonstante non ne fossi innamorata, provavo per lui un profondo affetto e rispetto...ergo mai mi è pesato rispettare i suoi tempi, (perchè è ovvio che dovessi essere io a rispettare i suoi, e non lui i miei).
Se nonostante tu dici di amarlo, ti fai condizionare da questo problema suo...dopo solo un anno di relazione, allora per me si avvalla l'ipotesi detta prima.



> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Qualche tempo fa, mi si è presentata l’occasione di fare un viaggio. Non volendo partire da sola, ho fatto una ricerca, scoprendo che una sorta di ex collega del mio ragazzo doveva raggiungere la stessa meta per lavoro. Così, ci siamo accordati e siamo partiti insieme.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Solo che il viaggio si è trasformato in qualcosa di più. Morale della favola: a metà strada siamo finiti in un albergo e ci siamo letteralmente saltati addosso. Ero accesa come non mi capitava da troppo tempo … in un attimo, *tutta l’insicurezza si è dissipata: quest’uomo è riuscito a farmi sentire di nuovo bellissima, desiderata e sensuale.* [/FONT]
> [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] Ti consiglio di lavorare su te stessa, anche con l'aiuto di uno psicologo (perchè no). Perchè il fatto che tu releghi la tua sicurezza personale (che dovresti trovare in te stessa), solo se un uomo ti scopa...allora aggiungo, all'ipotesi precedente, che c'è proprio qualcosa che non va.
Aggiungo: giusto per puro parlare...ma come cavolo si fa a fare un viaggio con uno che si conosce poco, e ad andarci in albergo!!!!  Cioè insomma, non ti offendere, ma da come hai scritto il tutto...sembrava che tu non aspettassi altro.[/FONT]



> [FONT=&quot]Ma la cosa non finisce qui: ci siamo scambiati i numeri, ci sentiamo spesso, lui vuole assolutamente rivedermi. E poi, il colpo finale: abitiamo in città diverse, e, a casa, lui ha moglie e figli. La figlia più grande ha circa la mia età … lui ha 41 anni. [/FONT]


 Opinione del tutto personale: stronzo!Spero tanto che la moglie gliele abbia fatte il triplo mentre lui era in viaggio!
Scusate, mi è uscito dal cuore. 


[FONT=&quot]





> [FONT=&quot]Io amo il mio ragazzo, quello che è successo non ha fatto vacillare i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti, ma sono presa dal desiderio pazzesco di rivedere quest’uomo, di provare ancora una volta le sensazioni meravigliose che è riuscito a regalarmi quel giorno. [/FONT]


Ribadisco...secondo me non dovresti fossilizzarti su quella cacchina. Secondo me c'era lui o un altro...sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]





> [FONT=&quot]Non so cosa fare … ho paura di imbarcarmi in una situazione più grande di me, ho paura di rovinare tutto col mio ragazzo, inoltre penso alla famiglia del mio «amante», così come sono assolutamente sconvolta dalla totale assenza di senso di colpa. Ma non dovrei avere una coscienza? Com’è possibile che non mi senta una stronza megagalattica dopo quello che ho fatto?[/FONT]


 Ecco appunto, allora non fare nulla! Ti assicuro che è molto più facile riuscire a resistere al mandare un sms...che ad affrontare quello che ne conseguirebbe![/FONT]
Rifletti su delle ipotesi: come ti sentiresti se scoprissi che il tuo fidanzato, mentre con te ha dei problemi, si scopava un'altra donna mentre tu eri in viaggio?


serena ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Ieri dovevamo vederci, ma all'ultimo momento mi sono tirata indietro... lui c'è rimasto malissimo, e oggi è stato un bombardamento di sms, nei quali lui cercava di convincermi a vederci per parlare e io accampavo scuse di ogni genere.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] *Non mollare!!!* Ma quale parlare e parlare!!! Ma andiamo! Ma secondo te dopo quello che avete fatto vuole parlare? 




> Ma perchè un uomo di 41 anni decide di mettere a rischio tutta la sua vita per una scappatella?


 Sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne che sta intorno alla passera? Si chiama donna.
Ecco lui non vuole l'ammasso di carne.
Evidentemente la scappatella gli è piaciuta .
Ma continuo a credere che non devi fossilizzarti su di lui...




> E perchè io faccio così fatica a dire no?


 Perchè vuoi sentirti viva e desiderata. Ego? Problemi di autostima? Non lo posso di certo sapere...




> So da amare il mio ragazzo. Forse chiedo troppo dalla vita?


Forse chiedi troppo a lui e al vostro rapporto. Forse questi due elementi non possono darti più di quello che già hai...



> Avere un compagno con cui anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è impossibile?


 In generale no, ma forse semplicemente non hai trovato quello giusto.
Poi scusa, non hai detto che con il precedente partner facevi sfaville? Beh è finita pure con lui no?

Io non ti dico di lasciare il tuo ragazzo, ti dico ti ignorare da subito lo schifoso 41enne e di fare un ultimo tentativo con tuo ragazzo...se davvero sei convinta di amarlo. Un ultimo tentativo per cercare di capire se lui è proprio così, se magari gli pesa troppo la sua condisione, ecc... Altrimenti lascialo.

[/FONT]PS quoto ali spezzate di brutto!!!!!
PPS Scusate gli errori ortografici.


----------



## Alispezzate (25 Ottobre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Ti consiglio di lavorare su te stessa, anche con l'aiuto di uno psicologo (perchè no). Perchè il fatto che tu releghi la tua sicurezza personale (che dovresti trovare in te stessa), solo se un uomo ti scopa...allora aggiungo, all'ipotesi precedente, che c'è proprio qualcosa che non va.
> Aggiungo: giusto per puro parlare...ma come cavolo si fa a fare un viaggio con uno che si conosce poco, e ad andarci in albergo!!!!  Cioè insomma, non ti offendere, ma da come hai scritto il tutto...sembrava che tu non aspettassi altro.[/FONT]


 Quoto in pieno :up: 

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]





Eliade ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot] Sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne che sta intorno alla passera? Si chiama donna.
> Ecco lui non vuole l'ammasso di carne.
> Evidentemente la scappatella gli è piaciuta . [/FONT]


Questa è bellissima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Carissima purtroppo Serena (non userò più questo nome per odio al tale, scusami ma l'ho cancellato dal vocabolario), che dirti.
Allora io non sarò categorico e sarò serio per una volta e ti consiglierò esattamente il contrario di tutti. Capisco la tua insoddisfazione e capisco tutto e comprendo che qusto desiderio represso sia venuto fuori come una bomba, ti capisco benissimo perchè io vivo con una ragazza così, passionale e purtroppo per me devo fare i conti con un ex cocainomane (la cocaina al tizio faceva miracoli ed io senza additivi devo reggere botta e non sai quanto possa essere dura!!!).
Ma capisco le possiili insoddisfazioni, le ho vissute anche io in altri campi, non ho mai ceduto ma le capisco ed ora voglio dirti solo una cosa per cui bisogna avere un coraggio incredibile.
Carissima, se tu lo lasci senza dire nulla sarai una vigliacca, perchè non avrai provato a risolvere il problema, mentre tu credo voglia risolverlo ed allora parla con il tuo ragazzo. Lo so rischi che lui si chiuda, ma se vuoi un consiglio spassionato, fallo con passionalità, fallo con naturalezza, parla di sesso con lui.
Sai per me dopo due tradimenti è stata difficile davvero riavere  una vita anche in quel campo, non avevo problemi di non funzionare, lo ammetto, ma avevo il problema di non provare nulla di nulla. Non è bello fidati, ma la mia lei mi ha spiazzato non stando zitta ed aspettando, ma parlando con naturalezza con me...un poco poi stuzzicando i miei naturali desideri. 
Se tu conosci il tuo ragazzo saprai come si comporta nella vita, ma soprattutto cosa nasconde, usa quello che lui nasconde del suo carattere per tirarlo fuori da questo problema. 
Ma prima di tutto...dì al tizio di non sbomballarti più le palle con sms ed altro, di cancellare il tuo numero perchè la prossima volta che succederà farai di tutto per far sapere tutto a sua moglie...fidati, non ti telefonerà più manco a volerlo. Perchè ti dico questo? Perchè devi saper fare delle scelte nella vita e tenersi più porte aperte anche se sembra possibile in verità non lo è ed è quello che crea maggiore dolore.
Se dici di amare davvero il tuo ragazzo cerca almeno di risolvere i problemi, parlando, te lo dico da chi ha subito uno smollaggio senza motivi apparenti e poi ha scoperto essere dovuto ad un tradimento (per mollare una persona bisogna avere motivi validi, se no il primo pensiero che capita è quello di un tradimento e se non lo penserà lui saranno i suoi amici), io l'ho scoperto perchè la mia ex poco più giovane di te non era furba, quando suo nonno è morto non ha pensato di avermi reso becco ed  ha voluto il mio conforto.
Ragazza, adesso sta a te decidere se sei, una vigliacca (non provi neppure a risolvere il problema e ti ritiri), una stolta (continu la tresca), oppure un donna (anche se hai sbagliato ci provi, al massimo andrà male).
Auguri e scusa se non ti chiamerò mai per nome, ma carissima :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ......()..Ma capisco le possiili insoddisfazioni, le ho vissute anche io in altri campi, non ho mai ceduto ma le capisco ed ora voglio dirti solo una cosa per cui bisogna avere un coraggio incredibile.
> *Carissima, se tu lo lasci senza dire nulla sarai una vigliacca, perchè non avrai provato a risolvere il problema, mentre tu credo voglia risolverlo* ed allora *parla con il tuo ragazzo*. Lo so rischi che lui si chiuda, ma se vuoi un consiglio spassionato, fallo con passionalità, fallo con naturalezza, parla di sesso con lui.
> .....()....... Non è bello fidati, ma la mia lei mi ha spiazzato non stando zitta ed aspettando, ma parlando con naturalezza con me...un poco poi stuzzicando i miei naturali desideri.
> Se tu conosci il tuo ragazzo saprai come si comporta nella vita, ma soprattutto cosa nasconde, usa quello che lui nasconde del suo carattere per tirarlo fuori da questo problema.
> ...


 
:umile::applauso::updue::applauso::umile::updue::applauso::umile::updue::applauso::umile::updue::applauso::umile::updue::umile:


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Quante risposte! Vi ringrazio di cuore, davvero! Leggere i vostri consigli mi è decisamente d'aiuto: non ho avuto il coraggio di parlarne con nessuno e non è facile tenersi tutto dentro. Ne avrei parlato con la mia migliore amica, ma lei ha tradito il suo ultimo ragazzo con 7 o 8 partner diversi (e, con alcuni di questi, a ripetizione), quindi non mi sembrava la persona giusta a cui chiedere un consiglio. 
Cercherò di rispondere a tutti...

A chi mi dice di lasciare il mio ragazzo, perchè è inevitabile, perchè è evidente che non lo amo. No, non è vero che non lo amo. Io sono innamorata profondamente di lui, non ho dubbi su questo. L'amore vacilla quando il tarlo del dubbio comincia ad insinuarsi nella mente, e questo a me non è mai, mai successo. Io sono sicura di quello che provo.
I suoi (nostri) problemi di tipo sessuale sono stati difficili da affrontare per me, ma questo non vuol dire che non li abbia affrontati. Anzi, ho fatto di tutto per fargli capire che gli ero vicina, per farlo sentire a suo agio, per non farlo sentire "sbagliato". Volevo che capisse che il mio amore era profondo, che le sue prestazioni a letto non avrebbero rovinato quello che provavo per lui. 
All'epoca, ne ero profondamente convinta, agivo col cuore e mi sentivo disposta a mortificare la mia sessualità per vederlo finalmente sereno. 
Ero conscia di provare un intenso dolore per quella situazione, ma sapevo anche che lui si sentiva peggio, quindi ho davvero sacrificato la mia sessualità, il mio modo di essere e di fare l'amore per riuscire ad aiutarlo. E, infatti, adesso le cose fra noi vanno meglio: siamo passati dal non riuscire proprio a fare l'amore a qualche problema transitorio. Ma non sapevo che tutto quello che stavo facendo, tutto quello che cercavo di "reprimere" in me per aiutare lui, sarebbe saltato fuori tempo dopo, presentandomi gli interessi.
Può essere benissimo che io abbia dei problemi di autostima ... forse non avrei dovuto pensare a me come al "problema". Però, anche se a detta di tutti sono una bella ragazza,  l'unica opinione che mi interessava (e che mi interessa) era ed è quella del mio ragazzo. E' a lui che voglio piacere ... e l'equazione:"ha un'erezione immediata = mi trova attraente" è difficile da dimenticare.
Solo dopo, cercando spunti da storie di coppie che ci erano già passate, ho capito che spesso i problemi di erezione si presentano proprio con quella persona con la quale si vorrebbe fare la più bella figura possibile. 
Perdonatemi l'ignoranza, ma a 25 anni non ho avuto molti uomini, e la mia esperienza nel campo è piuttosto limitata. I miei unici parametri erano rappresentati dal  mio ex e da un altro paio di partner, con i quali non c'erano stati problemi. Il deficit di erezione era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri!

E' vero che avevo un ragazzo con cui fare l'amore era bellissimo, ma c'era praticamente solo quello. Facevamo l'amore, ma fuori dal letto, lui era crudele: non c'era dialogo e a lui non interessava che ci fosse, spesso mi trattava malissimo, beveva e alle volte alzava le mani ... per questo è finita. L'intesa sessuale era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri quando ho trovato il coraggio di lasciarlo, dopo 7 anni d'inferno (e di tradimenti ripetuti da parte sua). 
In verità, prima di conoscere il mio attuale ragazzo, ho sempre preso delle sbandate per uomini con i quali c'era una forte intesa sessuale. L'amore, per me, era possibile solo con chi era in grado di accendere "la scintilla". Poi ho capito che non è esattamente così.

Io voglio davvero trovare un'intesa col mio uomo, anche quando facciamo l'amore. Lo voglio, e solo ora mi rendo conto di quanto sia stato "facile" prendere una strada come quella che ho preso io il fatidico giorno del viaggio. Perchè così ho smesso di impegnarmi, ho alzato bandiera bianca e ho ceduto.
O forse ho pensato: "Basta, è un anno e più che cerco di risolvere questa situazione, ancora non ce l'ho fatta. Voglio togliermi la soddisfazione, voglio fare l'amore senza pensare, voglio sfogarmi". 

E l'ho fatto. E' come smettere di fumare. Ce l'hai fatta, hai smesso ... ma se solo ne accendi una, poi la voglia di fumare la seconda è difficile da controllare. Finchè non capisci che stai bene (anzi, stai meglio) senza fumare. E' quel passaggio che mi manca. Ruscire a capire che non ho bisogno di cercare sesso altrove, ma che posso trovare una buona intesa anche col mio uomo.

Il problema più grave è che, riguardo al tradimento con l'altro, non riesco a smettere di ripetermi: "Sarà solo un'altra volta e poi basta, se lo farai poi ti passerà questa maledetta ossessione!"
Tra l'altro... a me già è mancato il coraggio di ripetere (o forse ho avuto il coraggio di NON ripetere), e la sera di quello che doveva essere il nostro secondo incontro ho dato buca. Ma il 40enne non sembra rassegnarsi. E' vero che, per fortuna, abitiamo molto distanti, ma è anche vero che la cosa non sembra creargli troppi problemi (viaggia molto per lavoro, quindi può crearsi tutti gli alibi che vuole).


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Carissima, fidati elimina il vecchiardo (non che sia vecchio, ma dicerto verso di te fa la parte del vecchio porco) perchè un'altra volta ancora si può dire all'infinito, stronca la cosa sul nascere ed usa le minacce di dire tutto alla moglie, fidati funziona alla grande per eliminare ogni problema (ovviamente non lo farai, ma si piglerà paura).
Posso solo dirti una cosa, che per un anno di problemi con il tuo lui sei finita così  mi pare assurdo, cioè io sono stato anche 2 anni senza alcuna donna per varie cose eppure  non è che avessi una voglia incredibile. Ah, per la tua giovane età, non parlare di fare l'amore quando tradisci, usa parole più volgare forse ma almeno dentro di te non rischierai di creare caos con amore e sesso.

Per me devi considerare che l'erezione non è proporzionale con il piacere ad un uomo, ci sono state volte che la mia ragazza mi è parsa la più bella del mondo ma per via di una ustione da sole proprio non sono riuscito a fare nulla...basta poco per avere voglia ma non potere e forse lui aveva più paura di non essere all'altezza.
Io posso credere che ami il tuo ragazzo, ma se lo ami come dici di farlo lascia la cosa ad  un singolare errore e manda a fanculo quello, se reiteri anche solo una seconda volta non sarà più uno sbaglio, ma una scelta bella e buona e questa ti farà male, molto male. Pensa ai reiterati tradimenti del tuo ex e dimmi se non ti avevano fatto un poco male. Pensa poi al tuo ragazzo ed ai suoi problemi e chiediti che problemi aggiuntivi potresti dargli con questa scelta.
Il sesso non è un obbligo di legge.


----------



## Alispezzate (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Il problema più grave è che, riguardo al tradimento con l'altro, non riesco a smettere di ripetermi: "Sarà solo un'altra volta e poi basta, se lo farai poi ti passerà questa maledetta ossessione!"
> Tra l'altro... a me già è mancato il coraggio di ripetere (o forse ho avuto il coraggio di NON ripetere), e la sera di quello che doveva essere il nostro secondo incontro ho dato buca. Ma il 40enne non sembra rassegnarsi. E' vero che, per fortuna, abitiamo molto distanti, ma è anche vero che la cosa non sembra creargli troppi problemi (viaggia molto per lavoro, quindi può crearsi tutti gli alibi che vuole).


Errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico. Se decidi di tornare col 40enne, allora sei solo un egoista. Ma non ti importa di ingannare un altra persona??? E' comodo tradire, davvero comodo... invece di cercare la soluzione col proprio partener si prende la strada più facile e si va con un altro, a cercare quello che a casa non abbiamo. 

Ma su, se vuoi divertirti fallo ma lascialo 'sto ragazzo, non merita davvero di stare con una che non vede l ora di farsi sbattere da un altro. Faresti un favore ad entrambi.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> non merita davvero di stare con una che non vede l ora di farsi sbattere da un altro.


Ecco il termine giusto di quello che hai fatto con il 41 enne, ti sei fatta sbattere, non hai fatto l'amore. Scusa la precisazione, ma per la tua giovane età ti consiglio di non prendere fischi per fiaschi.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ecco il termine giusto di quello che hai fatto con il 41 enne, ti sei fatta sbattere, non hai fatto l'amore. Scusa la precisazione, ma per *la tua giovane età* ti consiglio di non prendere fischi per fiaschi.


25 anni " giovane eta' " :mrgreen: ... MAH!


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 25 anni " giovane eta' " :mrgreen: ... MAH!


Marì ho scoperto leggendo che adesso la adolescenza arriva fino ai 24 anni...quindi lei è uscita da 1 anno dall'adolescenza


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì ho scoperto leggendo che adesso la adolescenza arriva fino ai 24 anni...quindi lei è uscita da 1 anno dall'adolescenza


*Anche a me! *​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico. Se decidi di tornare col 40enne, allora sei solo un egoista. Ma non ti importa di ingannare un altra persona??? E' comodo tradire, davvero comodo... invece di cercare la soluzione col proprio partener si prende la strada più facile e si va con un altro, a cercare quello che a casa non abbiamo.
> 
> Ma su, se vuoi divertirti fallo ma lascialo 'sto ragazzo, non merita davvero di stare con una che non vede l ora di farsi sbattere da un altro. Faresti un favore ad entrambi.


Non lo chiamerei esattamente divertimento. Non mi sto divertendo per niente... anzi, tutto l'opposto. Non voglio cedere, ma vorrei capire perchè sono così ossessionata! Non voglio rifare quello che già ho fatto, ma odio questa situazione in cui mi sono messa, perchè il pensiero dell'altro si affaccia di continuo.
Quando leggo i suoi sms, mi ricordo tutti i dettagli e lo desidero in modo assurdo. Non cederò, ma vorrei capire perchè. Cosa mi succede? Sto impazzendo?




Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, fidati elimina il vecchiardo (non che sia vecchio, ma dicerto verso di te fa la parte del vecchio porco) perchè un'altra volta ancora si può dire all'infinito, stronca la cosa sul nascere ed usa le minacce di dire tutto alla moglie, fidati funziona alla grande per eliminare ogni problema (ovviamente non lo farai, ma si piglerà paura).
> Posso solo dirti una cosa, che per un anno di problemi con il tuo lui sei finita così mi pare assurdo, cioè io sono stato anche 2 anni senza alcuna donna per varie cose eppure non è che avessi una voglia incredibile. Ah, per la tua giovane età, non parlare di fare l'amore quando tradisci, usa parole più volgare forse ma almeno dentro di te non rischierai di creare caos con amore e sesso.
> 
> Per me devi considerare che l'erezione non è proporzionale con il piacere ad un uomo, ci sono state volte che la mia ragazza mi è parsa la più bella del mondo ma per via di una ustione da sole proprio non sono riuscito a fare nulla...basta poco per avere voglia ma non potere e forse lui aveva più paura di non essere all'altezza.
> ...


Vero. Lui non è obbligato a fare sesso con me. Ma il desiderio verso la persona con cui si sta credo che sia una cosa assolutamente normale ... o forse sono io ad essere una specie di pervertita? 
Se penso ai tradimenti del mio ex (da me scoperti, ma da lui MAI ammessi), ora come ora non provo nulla. Ma ricordo benissimo come mi sentivo... e sicuramente non vorrei mai che il mio ragazzo soffrisse come è capitato a me di soffrire.

Vero, ho parlato di fare l'amore. Ho usato questo termine per comodità, ma in realtà non ho MAI pensato al mio tradimento in questi termini. Quel giorno non ho fatto l'amore, ho fatto sesso, mi sono "fatta sbattere", ma preferisco pensare di aver fatto una bella scopata. Punto. 40 minuti di sesso = giorni e giorni di domande, domande e domande, col cervello fuso a forza di pensare. Ne vale la pena??? Non credo.
Credo di saper distinguere fra amore e sesso. Io non ho tradito per amore, assolutamente no. Ho tradito solo per il sesso. Tutti gli psicologi del mondo direbbero che non è possibile, sono una donna e quindi è implicito il sentimento in quello che ho fatto. Solo gli uomini tradiscono per il sesso ... secondo me, sono cavolate! O forse non sono normale io??


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tu hai tradito per sesso...e per questo non sei normale come donna  (scusa la battuta!). Però mi hai fatto ridere sui 40 minuti, mi aspettavo ben altro nella immaginazione di quello che hai scritto e mi dici 40 minuti, quello è il tempo per una sveltina a casa mia :rotfl: (dicono che sono lento molto spesso, ma in qualcosa diventa un pregio!!!).
Ti ripropongo la cosa, manda a quel paese il farabutto con famiglia (che uomo de merda poi!) e poi cancella il suo numero, fatta la scelta non avrai più l'ossessione, è quella maledetta porta semiaperta che crea l'ossessione, il poter scegliere ancora ti porta a pensare, ma tu sai già quel che vuoi.
Potrebbe risuccedere in futuro, e ti dirò una cosa che permane in me strana, se devi fare sesso, fallo con uno sconosciuto di cui non saprai neppure il numero dopo, almeno...non ti farai queste idee (ma credo che se farai la coraggiosa non ci sarà proprio bisogno).
Auguri.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu hai tradito per sesso...e per questo non sei normale come donna  (scusa la battuta!). Però mi hai fatto ridere sui 40 minuti, mi aspettavo ben altro nella immaginazione di quello che hai scritto e mi dici 40 minuti, quello è il tempo per una sveltina a casa mia :rotfl: (dicono che sono lento molto spesso, ma in qualcosa diventa un pregio!!!).
> Ti ripropongo la cosa, manda a quel paese il farabutto con famiglia (che uomo de merda poi!) e poi cancella il suo numero, fatta la scelta non avrai più l'ossessione, è quella maledetta porta semiaperta che crea l'ossessione, il poter scegliere ancora ti porta a pensare, ma tu sai già quel che vuoi.
> Potrebbe risuccedere in futuro, e ti dirò una cosa che permane in me strana, se devi fare sesso, fallo con uno sconosciuto di cui non saprai neppure il numero dopo, almeno...non ti farai queste idee (ma credo che se farai la coraggiosa non ci sarà proprio bisogno).
> Auguri.


Quindi anche tu sei d'accordo con tutti gli psicologi del mondo... di solito le donne ci mettono del sentimento. Per me non è stato assolutamente così. Certo, sapevo chi era (è abbastanza noto nell'ambiente in cui lavora), ma non l'avevo mai incontrato di persona prima del viaggio. E certamente non avrei mai lontanamente immaginato che le cose avrebbero preso questa piega...

Forse la colpa è proprio dei 40 minuti 
Scherzo... a dire il vero, non avevamo molto tempo a disposizione, visto che il mio ragazzo mi aspettava a destinazione. Il viaggio non poteva durare troppe ore più del previsto. Forse è anche per quello ... perchè, se questa sorta di antipasto è stato così esplosivo, chissà un pranzo completo. 

Ma so che hai ragione, so che lo devo togliere dai miei contatti. Ho dalla mia il fatto che non sa nulla di me: dove abito, chi frequento, chi sono i miei amici. Sa chi è il mio ragazzo (hanno lavorato insieme anni fa), ma dubito che farebbe una mossa azzardata come quella di minacciarmi di raccontare tutto, anche perchè mi sono tutelata e potrei fare di peggio...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei d'accordo con tutti gli psicologi del mondo... di solito le donne ci mettono del sentimento. Per me non è stato assolutamente così. Certo, sapevo chi era (è abbastanza noto nell'ambiente in cui lavora), ma non l'avevo mai incontrato di persona prima del viaggio. E certamente non avrei mai lontanamente immaginato che le cose avrebbero preso questa piega...
> 
> *Forse la colpa è proprio dei 40 minuti*
> Scherzo... a dire il vero, non avevamo molto tempo a disposizione, visto che il mio ragazzo mi aspettava a destinazione. Il viaggio non poteva durare troppe ore più del previsto. Forse è anche per quello ... perchè, se questa sorta di antipasto è stato così esplosivo, chissà un pranzo completo.
> ...



Almeno Serena hai preso delle precauzioni  ti sei protetta?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> nche perchè mi sono tutelata e potrei fare di peggio...


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ma so che hai ragione, so che lo devo togliere dai miei contatti. Ho dalla mia il fatto che non sa nulla di me: dove abito, chi frequento, chi sono i miei amici. Sa chi è il mio ragazzo (hanno lavorato insieme anni fa), ma dubito che farebbe una mossa azzardata come quella di minacciarmi di raccontare tutto, anche perchè mi sono tutelata e potrei fare di peggio...


Se lo facesse nessun problema tu parli alla moglie e fidati con dei figli diverebbe più grave. Lui non farà nulla, come ha preso una cosa che non spettava si beerà di essere ancora un bel uomo, devi anche un poco compatirlo, ha bisogno di questo per sentirsi qualcuno.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Almeno Serena hai preso delle precauzioni  ti sei protetta?


Vero, avevi precauzioni? perchè se non è così sei nellla melma davvero. Posso dirti che il traditore che rese cornuto me andando con la mia ex...non era un amante della sicurezza e non sai quanti test ho dovuto fare io dopo.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Almeno Serena hai preso delle precauzioni  ti sei protetta?


Sì questo certamente... però la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare è che i preservativi uscivano dalla sua tasca. 
Dubito che li usi con la moglie. Quindi, non sarà forse partito da casa con l'idea che, o con me o con un'altra, qualcosa di "buono" avrebbe cavato da questa trasferta pseudo-lavorativa?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Sì questo certamente... però la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare è che i preservativi uscivano dalla sua tasca.
> Dubito che li usi con la moglie. Quindi, non sarà forse partito da casa con l'idea che, o con me o con un'altra, qualcosa di "buono" avrebbe cavato da questa trasferta pseudo-lavorativa?




Grazie a dddio, almeno in questo e' un maschio cosciente  .


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Sì questo certamente... però la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare è che i preservativi uscivano dalla sua tasca.
> Dubito che li usi con la moglie. Quindi, non sarà forse partito da casa con l'idea che, o con me o con un'altra, qualcosa di "buono" avrebbe cavato da questa trasferta pseudo-lavorativa?


contaci


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


Nel senso che, se prima nemmeno io sapevo nulla di lui... ora sì. Non è stato lui a raccontarmi come si chiama la moglie e dove abitano esattamente, ma ci sono arrivata. 
Nel caso in cui lui fosse un chiacchierone e volesse vantarsi coi colleghi della sua ultima conquista, col rischio che il mio ragazzo venga a sapere qualcosa... gli direi che non gli conviene chiacchierare troppo!

Ovviamente non farei mai niente, ma almeno ho qualche strumento per spaventarlo, nel caso in  cui... boh, nella vita non si può mai sapere quali informazioni possono essere utili!


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Serena, mi sa che lui sia partito con il presupposto di trombarsi proprio te!!!  per un volpone poco ci vuole, e mi sa che lui sia un volpone e tu un poco una ragazza sprovveduta, almeno in quel momento.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Serena, mi sa che lui sia partito con il presupposto di trombarsi proprio te!!!  per un volpone poco ci vuole, e mi sa che lui sia un volpone e tu un poco una ragazza sprovveduta, almeno in quel momento.


 
Mi sembra così assurdo... io ero fermamente convinta che la sua fosse solo gentilezza. Se mi dici così, allora significa che ci sta lavorando da tempo, circa da quando mi sono messa col mio ragazzo (o poco dopo in ogni caso). 
Dopo l'amicizia su facebook, che io gli ho chiesto (ma solo perchè, in quanto è un pò un personaggio, averlo fra gli amici mi faceva piacere ... ne avra circa 5000, vuoi che vada a guardare me?), ogni tanto mi scriveva qualche messaggio in posta (forse in tutto una decina, in circa un anno). 
Semplici "Ciao, come stai? che combini di bello?" Banalità di questo tipo.
Ma, ripeto, prima di allora non ci eravamo mai incontrati di persona. Fino alla proposta del viaggio...

Se consideriamo poi che a pranzo insisteva per farmi bere vino, non sapendo che il vino lo reggo più di lui, beh, tutto comincia a tornare... altro che sorpresa, mi aveva messo gli occhi addosso già da tempo forse??? Sono proprio una deficiente.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Semplici "Ciao, come stai? che combini di bello?" Banalità di questo tipo.
> Ma, ripeto, prima di allora non ci eravamo mai incontrati di persona.


 Stava Pasturando 




serena ha detto:


> Se consideriamo poi che a pranzo insisteva per farmi bere vino


Stava Ferrando 




serena ha detto:


> Sono proprio una deficiente.


Assolutamente no, diciamo solo che se al posto di nascere donna fossi nata trota, avresti avuto un'aspettativa di vita di un paio di minuti al massimo 

Serena, il mio è un post semi-giocoso ovviamente.....


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stava Pasturando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stava Pasturando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen: 
Quando la smetterò di essere così ingenua, forse riuscirò a darmi una risposta anche a tutto il resto... mi sembrava davvero così gentile! Anche troppo, tant'è che ho chiesto al mio ragazzo  se, quando lavoravano insieme,  per caso non gli avesse rubato la ragazza. Ma lui era già sposato, e in ogni caso la risposta è stata negativa!


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> E' a lui che voglio piacere ... e l'equazione:"ha un'erezione immediata = mi trova attraente" è difficile da dimenticare.


No dico...stai scherzando vero? 
E' difficile da dimenticare?
No dico...tu hai tradito, fondamentalmente, per questo?? Perchè lui ti trova attraente e quindi ha un'erezione immediata?? 
Ussignurrrrrr....

 




> Il problema più grave è che, riguardo al tradimento con l'altro, non riesco a smettere di ripetermi: "Sarà solo un'altra volta e poi basta, se lo farai poi ti passerà questa maledetta ossessione!"
> Tra l'altro... a me già è mancato il coraggio di ripetere (o forse ho avuto il coraggio di NON ripetere), e la sera di quello che doveva essere il nostro secondo incontro ho dato buca.


 Ecco brava...resisti!!!!!



> Ma il 40enne non sembra rassegnarsi. E' vero che, per fortuna, abitiamo molto distanti, ma è anche vero che la cosa non sembra creargli troppi problemi (viaggia molto per lavoro, quindi può crearsi tutti gli alibi che vuole).


E certo che non gli crea problemi al bastardo (scusami eh!!).
Ma scusa...ragionaci.
Questo tipo ha la bella età di 40anni, sente il peso dei propri anni (matrimonio da tanto, figlie a carico), trova una bella 25enne, arrapata (perdonami la crudezza) (*ergo avrà l'ego al mille il maschione*), che lo ha fatto divertire, che non abita nella stessa sua città (*ergo è più difficile che tu possa creargli* *problemi in famiglia,* eh se una figlia ha quasi la tua età...sai che succederebbe se dovesse vedervi insieme? E' abbastanza grande per captare certe cose tra un uomo ed una donna), per di più viaggia per lavoro (*ergo, può scoparti spesso*)...ma ti credo che non molli l'osso!!!

A prescindere da quello che farai col tuo ragazzo...ti consiglio di stare alla larga da questa cacchina!



> Non lo chiamerei esattamente divertimento. Non mi sto divertendo per niente... anzi, tutto l'opposto. Non voglio cedere, ma vorrei capire perchè sono così ossessionata! Non voglio rifare quello che già ho fatto, ma odio questa situazione in cui mi sono messa, perchè il pensiero dell'altro si affaccia di continuo.
> Quando leggo i suoi sms, mi ricordo tutti i dettagli e lo desidero in modo assurdo. Non cederò, ma vorrei capire perchè. Cosa mi succede? Sto impazzendo?


 Cosa ti succede? Premesso che ho dei forti dubbi (del tutto personali eh) sul tuo amore per il tuo ragazzo...però, ammesso che tu sia davvero innamorata, ti succede che *vuoi un rapporto completamente diverso col tuo ragazzo. *Il 40enne lo vuoi perchè ti fa sentire appagata (fisicamente) e desiderata..da qui, ancora una volta, il discorso dei tuoi problemi personali di cui ti accennavo prima.


> Sì questo certamente... però la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare è che i preservativi uscivano dalla sua tasca.
> Dubito che li usi con la moglie. Quindi, non sarà forse partito da casa con l'idea che, o con me o con un'altra, qualcosa di "buono" avrebbe cavato da questa trasferta pseudo-lavorativa?


Poco importa...può darsi che ti aveva messo gli occhi addosso già da prima.
Io, personalmente, da quello che hai scritto..sono più portata a credere che, semplicemente, ci provi laddove vede occasioni valide.
Qualche battutina durante il viaggio, tu hai sorriso, ecc.....


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> E' a lui che voglio piacere ... e l'equazione:"ha un'erezione immediata = mi trova attraente" è difficile da dimenticare.


No dico...stai scherzando vero? 
E' difficile da dimenticare?
No dico...tu hai tradito, fondamentalmente, per questo?? Perchè lui ti trova attraente e quindi ha un'erezione immediata?? 
Ussignurrrrrr....

 




> Il problema più grave è che, riguardo al tradimento con l'altro, non riesco a smettere di ripetermi: "Sarà solo un'altra volta e poi basta, se lo farai poi ti passerà questa maledetta ossessione!"
> Tra l'altro... a me già è mancato il coraggio di ripetere (o forse ho avuto il coraggio di NON ripetere), e la sera di quello che doveva essere il nostro secondo incontro ho dato buca.


 Ecco brava...resisti!!!!!



> Ma il 40enne non sembra rassegnarsi. E' vero che, per fortuna, abitiamo molto distanti, ma è anche vero che la cosa non sembra creargli troppi problemi (viaggia molto per lavoro, quindi può crearsi tutti gli alibi che vuole).


E certo che non gli crea problemi al bastardo (scusami eh!!).
Ma scusa...ragionaci.
Questo tipo ha la bella età di 40anni, sente il peso dei propri anni (matrimonio da tanto, figlie a carico), trova una bella 25enne, arrapata (perdonami la crudezza) (*ergo avrà l'ego al mille il maschione*), che lo ha fatto divertire, che non abita nella stessa sua città (*ergo è più difficile che tu possa creargli* *problemi in famiglia,* eh se una figlia ha quasi la tua età...sai che succederebbe se dovesse vedervi insieme? E' abbastanza grande per captare certe cose tra un uomo ed una donna), per di più viaggia per lavoro (*ergo, può scoparti spesso*)...ma ti credo che non molli l'osso!!!

A prescindere da quello che farai col tuo ragazzo...ti consiglio di stare alla larga da questa cacchina!



> Non lo chiamerei esattamente divertimento. Non mi sto divertendo per niente... anzi, tutto l'opposto. Non voglio cedere, ma vorrei capire perchè sono così ossessionata! Non voglio rifare quello che già ho fatto, ma odio questa situazione in cui mi sono messa, perchè il pensiero dell'altro si affaccia di continuo.
> Quando leggo i suoi sms, mi ricordo tutti i dettagli e lo desidero in modo assurdo. Non cederò, ma vorrei capire perchè. Cosa mi succede? Sto impazzendo?


 Cosa ti succede? Premesso che ho dei forti dubbi (del tutto personali eh) sul tuo amore per il tuo ragazzo...però, ammesso che tu sia davvero innamorata, ti succede che *vuoi un rapporto completamente diverso col tuo ragazzo. *Il 40enne lo vuoi perchè ti fa sentire appagata (fisicamente) e desiderata..da qui, ancora una volta, il discorso dei tuoi problemi personali di cui ti accennavo prima.


> Sì questo certamente... però la cosa che mi ha fatto pensare è che i preservativi uscivano dalla sua tasca.
> Dubito che li usi con la moglie. Quindi, non sarà forse partito da casa con l'idea che, o con me o con un'altra, qualcosa di "buono" avrebbe cavato da questa trasferta pseudo-lavorativa?


Poco importa...può darsi che ti aveva messo gli occhi addosso già da prima.
Io, personalmente, da quello che hai scritto..sono più portata a credere che, semplicemente, ci provi laddove vede occasioni valide.
Qualche battutina durante il viaggio, tu hai sorriso, ecc.....


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico...stai scherzando vero?
> E' difficile da dimenticare?
> No dico...tu hai tradito, fondamentalmente, per questo?? Perchè lui ti trova attraente e quindi ha un'erezione immediata??
> Ussignurrrrrr....
> ...


ti ho già omaggiata oggi?


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico...stai scherzando vero?
> E' difficile da dimenticare?
> No dico...tu hai tradito, fondamentalmente, per questo?? Perchè lui ti trova attraente e quindi ha un'erezione immediata??
> Ussignurrrrrr....


No!!! Devo essermi spiegata male... volevo dire che la mia insicurezza era dovuta principalmente al fatto che i problemi di erezione del mio ragazzo mi hanno fatta sentire, per molto tempo, poco desiderata. E che faticavo ad accettare il fatto che fare l'amore con me (o almeno provarci) non lo accendesse in quel senso. 
No, non l'ho tradito perchè non ha un'erezione immediata. 
L'ho tradito perchè, forse,  avevo bisogno di fare sesso senza pensare ogni volta "speriamo che vada tutto bene!", con l'ansia conseguente e con un inevitabile calo di desiderio da parte mia (che so nascondere molto bene al mio ragazzo, altrimenti si suicida... ha sofferto davvero tanto per i problemi che avevamo all'inizio). 
 


Eliade ha detto:


> Cosa ti succede? Premesso che ho dei forti dubbi (del tutto personali eh) sul tuo amore per il tuo ragazzo...però, ammesso che tu sia davvero innamorata, ti succede che *vuoi un rapporto completamente diverso col tuo ragazzo. *Il 40enne lo vuoi perchè ti fa sentire appagata (fisicamente) e desiderata..da qui, ancora una volta, il discorso dei tuoi problemi personali di cui ti accennavo prima.
> Poco importa...può darsi che ti aveva messo gli occhi addosso già da prima.
> Io, personalmente, da quello che hai scritto..sono più portata a credere che, semplicemente, ci provi laddove vede occasioni valide.
> Qualche battutina durante il viaggio, tu hai sorriso, ecc.....


Non capisco il perchè dei tuoi dubbi (e di quelli di tanti altri utenti...). L'amore per il mio ragazzo non è in discussione. Sono felice con lui, non vorrei nessun altro al mio fianco. Il sesso è un tasto dolente, ma non è tutta la nostra vita... 
E' su questo che dovrei (dovremmo) lavorare però, perchè tutto sia davvero perfetto. Il fatto di desiderarlo poco deve per forza significare che l'amore è finito? Io non credo proprio... so quello che sento per lui.
Come dicevo prima, forse per me il sesso può esistere tranquillamente senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali: essere una ragazza non cambia le cose.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

Un paio di considerazioni.

La prima: se una donna, da quando frequento un pò questo forum, dovesse dirmi cose tipo "Sei l'uomo con il quale voglio invecchiare", oppure "Sono felice con te e non vorrei nessun altro al mio fianco", comincerei veramente a sudare freddo. 

La seconda (un tantinello più seria): quelle due o tre cosette (più in là non vado) che conosco sul sesso me le hanno insegnato le donne con cui stavo, mica i Pokemon, e veramente non riesco a capire come possa essere così difficile insegnare al proprio partner come farti godere  E anche nel caso in cui i problemi dovessere essere più seri (fisici) continuo a sostenere come esistano innumerevole metodi per superarli. Certo il tutto dovrebbe essere fatto con la dovuta delicatezza e tatto, ma considerare insormontabili problemi di sesso nel 2010, quasi 2011, mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> ................
> 
> Non capisco il perchè dei tuoi dubbi (e di quelli di tanti altri utenti...). *L'amore per il mio ragazzo non è in discussione.* Sono felice con lui, non vorrei nessun altro al mio fianco. Il sesso è un tasto dolente, ma non è tutta la nostra vita...
> E' su questo che dovrei (dovremmo) lavorare però, perchè tutto sia davvero perfetto. Il fatto di desiderarlo poco deve per forza significare che l'amore è finito? Io non credo proprio... so quello che sento per lui.
> Come dicevo prima, forse per me il sesso può esistere tranquillamente senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali: essere una ragazza non cambia le cose.


invece metticelo in discussione
se lui sapesse cosa è successo, penso ce lo metterebbe

ma dovresti mettercelo tu per te stessa

se dopo un anno sei messa così



serena ha detto:


> No..........i problemi di erezione del mio ragazzo mi hanno fatta sentire, per molto tempo, poco desiderata. .......... faticavo ad accettare il fatto che fare l'amore con me (o almeno provarci) non lo accendesse in quel senso.
> ......................
> forse, avevo bisogno di fare sesso senza pensare ogni volta "speriamo che vada tutto bene!", con l'ansia conseguente e con un inevitabile calo di desiderio da parte mia ....................


cosa pensi possa capitare tra 5 o 10 anni

credo dovresti metterlo in discussione, seriamente e profondamente, non con lui ma con te stessa
e trovare quelle risposte che potrebbero consentirti di andare avanti con lui serenamente o convintamente
o al contrario lasciarlo libero di trovare chi lo possa fare

a volte ne parli come un poveretto di cui prendersi cura
non come l'uomo irrinunciabile


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un paio di considerazioni.
> 
> La prima: se una donna, da quando frequento un pò questo forum, dovesse dirmi cose tipo "Sei l'uomo con il quale voglio invecchiare", oppure "Sono felice con te e non vorrei nessun altro al mio fianco", comincerei veramente a sudare freddo.
> 
> La seconda (un tantinello più seria): quelle due o tre cosette (più in là non vado) che conosco sul sesso me le hanno insegnato le donne con cui stavo, mica i Pokemon, e veramente non riesco a capire come possa essere così difficile insegnare al proprio partner come farti godere  E anche nel caso in cui i problemi dovessere essere più seri (fisici) continuo a sostenere come esistano innumerevole metodi per superarli. Certo il tutto dovrebbe essere fatto con la dovuta delicatezza e tatto, ma considerare insormontabili problemi di sesso nel 2010, quasi 2011, mi sembra eccessivo.


Il problema, a questo punto, credo che sia solo mio. Sono io che non riesco ad accendermi. Non dico che non riesco ad avere un orgasmo con lui... conosce il mio corpo. Il problema è che mi manca quel trasporto che rende tutto più bello, perchè adesso sono io a sentirmi come "bloccata". Non sono spontanea, la passione che di solito mi guida viene sostituita da qualcosa di più meccanico, calcolato. 
Quel giorno, con l'altro, questa parte di me, che credevo non ci fosse più, è esplosa con prepotenza. Per questo sento ancora il desiderio di rivederlo... perchè quella parte di me mi manca, mi faceva stare bene. 


Una domanda: non capisco per quale ragione l'amore debba per forza avere caratteri di esclusività, per quanto riguarda il sesso. Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato, ma dove sta scritto che non lo amo più??? 
Non esistono categorie in cui infilare i sentimenti, nessuno è uguale ad un altro. Chi tradisce può pensare di non amare più il partner, e in alcuni casi è così, ma non deve esserlo per forza.


----------



## alfeo (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> No!!! Devo essermi spiegata male... volevo dire che la mia insicurezza era dovuta principalmente al fatto che i problemi di erezione del mio ragazzo mi hanno fatta sentire, per molto tempo, poco desiderata. E che faticavo ad accettare il fatto che fare l'amore con me (o almeno provarci) non lo accendesse in quel senso.
> No, non l'ho tradito perchè non ha un'erezione immediata.
> L'ho tradito perchè, forse, avevo bisogno di fare sesso senza pensare ogni volta "speriamo che vada tutto bene!", con l'ansia conseguente e con un inevitabile calo di desiderio da parte mia (che so nascondere molto bene al mio ragazzo, altrimenti si suicida... ha sofferto davvero tanto per i problemi che avevamo all'inizio).
> 
> ...


 
Mah.
Questa storia mi pare del tutto paradossale.
Riassumento in breve, tu sei convinta di amare il tuo fidanzato ma sei preoccupata delle difficoltà sessuali tanto da compensare con un 40enne che ti ha dato soddisfazione ma col quale non vuoi riprovare per scrupoli nei confronti del fidanzato.
Il 40enne è stato veramente fortunato a raccogliere i frutti di questo turbamento tardo-adolescenziale ed è più che comprensibile che speri (con buone possibilità di riuscirci) di ricacciare il costume da Uomo Ragno e godersi un inaspettato regalo della sorte (per giunta gentilmente omaggiato dal tuo fidanzato che, mi pare di aver capito, è stato il tramite per il vostro viaggio nella perdizione).
Insomma il 40-enne si comporta come da copione. Quel che davvero non capisco è il tuo masochistico rapporto con il sesso. Se sei tanto passionale goditelo, dai fondo alle tue fantasie... ma, ti prego, non dare questa connotazione così triste all'amore, all'amore per il tuo ragazzo che è tutto perfetto tranne a letto. Non essere così rassegnata alla tua età tardoadolescenziale. Il tuo ragazzo forse è un'altra tappa sbagliata, dopo una che adesso riconosci appieno sbagliata, non puoi prendere "a pezzi" quel che ricevi dagli altri.. oppure puoi farlo, se davvero ritieni che questa sia la tua strada, ma adesso hai davvero tutto il tempo per cercare le tue strade nella vita con un pizzico di fiducia in più in te stessa (e non solo del meraviglioso frutto che hai in mezzo alle gambe).
Datti una scrollata.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Il problema, a questo punto, credo che sia solo mio. Sono io che non riesco ad accendermi. Non dico che non riesco ad avere un orgasmo con lui... conosce il mio corpo. Il problema è che mi manca quel trasporto che rende tutto più bello, perchè adesso sono io a sentirmi come "bloccata". Non sono spontanea, la passione che di solito mi guida viene sostituita da qualcosa di più meccanico, calcolato.
> Quel giorno, con l'altro, questa parte di me, che credevo non ci fosse più, è esplosa con prepotenza. Per questo sento ancora il desiderio di rivederlo... perchè quella parte di me mi manca, mi faceva stare bene.
> 
> *
> ...


Cosa diresti se fosse il tuo ragazzo a comportarsi cosi? ... andare con altre, ma solo per sesso  .


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Quando la smetterò di essere così ingenua...


Perchè poi quando perdere le mutande è un'ingenuità, la sbadata si chiama scrofa.

E mi dispiace davvero che l'etichettatore supremo sia con la mente in vacanza a Tenerife e non chiami troia la troia e baldracca la baldracca...

Che pure a Vergate sul Membro non manca qualcuno che ha il coraggio di dire che con più di tre noci di cocco nel retto anche Cannibal Holocaus sembra Bambi!

E qui c'è sta ghiottona che lucida il moschetto allo sconosciuto mentre si reca da colui che ama...
Ah, l'amore!
Tutto racchiuso nelle pomate spalmate e negli impacchi di pacchi!
Cagna lurida setticemica!
Pasto di mosche dorate e verdi!

Eccolo l'amore dal piccolo stoppino!
La sfera perfetta senza protuberanze!
Colui che non infarcisce la gallina!

Poverino!
Mica è colpa sua se ci ha la morosa che è uno sciacquone!
Mica è colpa sua se a lei piace essere usata!
Mica è colpa sua se è stitico!

Ma lei lo ama!
Lo ama col cuore, davvero!
Mica col culo!
Con quello ama chi capita!

Mica è amore quello!
Poverino!
Da lì passano solo gli scarti...
Nelle persone solo in uscita.
Nelle sguardrine anche in entrata.

Poverino!

Una che merita tante nerbate sugli stinchi quanti sputi può raccogliere il mare...

E invece?
Poverina lei!

Già...

Poverina!

Mi associo!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Il problema, a questo punto, credo che sia solo mio. Sono io che non riesco ad accendermi.


 
Questo sposta il problema da lui a te però  
Non è lui che deve risolvere qualcosa, me te, e a questo punto quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno suggerito che risolverai solo dopo un periodo in cui starete Te e Serena da sole, senza nessun'altro intorno.




serena ha detto:


> Una domanda: non capisco per quale ragione l'amore debba per forza avere caratteri di esclusività, per quanto riguarda il sesso. Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato, ma dove sta scritto che non lo amo più???


Tutto molto bello, tutto molto giusto, stasera prova a parlarne con il tuo ragazzo, magari è d'accordo e avete risolto tutti i vostri problemi.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa diresti se fosse il tuo ragazzo a comportarsi cosi? ... andare con altre, ma solo per sesso  .


Ma che discorsi... è ovvio che mi incazzerei a morte. Ma non significa che non lo perdonerei. Se lui giurasse di amarmi e me lo dimostrasse, non farei l'equazione che sembra andare per la maggiore cioè "mi hai tradito = non mi ami". Perchè non vale per me, e quindi perchè dovrebbe essere valida per lui?

Certo che sarebbe meglio che nessuno dei due tradisse. Non sono orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto, ma l'ho fatto. E questo non c'entra nulla con l'amore che provo per il mio ragazzo...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo sposta il problema da lui a te però
> Non è lui che deve risolvere qualcosa, me te, e a questo punto quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno suggerito che risolverai solo dopo un periodo in cui starete Te e Serena da sole, senza nessun'altro intorno.
> 
> 
> ...



Gia', come le nuove villette ... giu' il piano giorno, e su il piano notte :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:



PS sto cercando casa, si nota?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi... è ovvio che mi incazzerei a morte. Ma non significa che non lo perdonerei. Se lui giurasse di amarmi e me lo dimostrasse, non farei l'equazione che sembra andare per la maggiore cioè "mi hai tradito = non mi ami". Perchè non vale per me, e quindi perchè dovrebbe essere valida per lui?
> 
> Certo che sarebbe meglio che nessuno dei due tradisse. Non sono orgogliosa di quello che ho fatto, ma l'ho fatto. E questo non c'entra nulla con l'amore che provo per il mio ragazzo...


Potrebbe fare anche lui (il tuo ragazzo) lo stesso discorso ... amo te ma scopo un'altra ... infondo e' solo sesso, o no?


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Perchè poi quando perdere le mutande è un'ingenuità, la sbadata si chiama scrofa.
> 
> E mi dispiace davvero che l'etichettatore supremo sia con la mente in vacanza a Tenerife e non chiami troia la troia e baldracca la baldracca...
> 
> ...


Qui si passa alle offese... in ogni caso, non ho molta difficoltà a sentirmi tr**a in questi giorni. O perlomeno a chiedermi se anch'io rientro, da allora, in quella categoria... o se posso ancora salvarmi.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potrebbe fare anche lui (il tuo ragazzo) lo stesso discorso ... amo te ma scopo un'altra ... infondo e' solo sesso, o no?


Ripeto, non sto dicendo che quello che ho fatto è un bell'esempio da seguire. Ma non escludo che prima o poi anche quello che dici succederà. Non ci credo alla fedeltà per tutta la vita, ma non è per un tradimento senza amore che manderei all'aria anni di convivenza, matrimonio o quant'altro. 
Perdonerei.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ripeto, non sto dicendo che quello che ho fatto è un bell'esempio da seguire. Ma non escludo che prima o poi anche quello che dici succederà. Non ci credo alla fedeltà per tutta la vita, ma non è per un tradimento senza amore che manderei all'aria anni di convivenza, matrimonio o quant'altro.
> Perdonerei.


Tu puoi credere a quel che vuoi, e' la tua vita/futuro in gioco, qui dentro si sprimono opinioni e consigli 

Serena io ti rispondevo in base a questa tua precisa domanda/questione:




serena ha detto:


> *Una domanda: non capisco per quale ragione l'amore debba per forza avere caratteri di esclusività, per quanto riguarda il sesso. Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato, ma dove sta scritto che non lo amo più???
> Non esistono categorie in cui infilare i sentimenti, nessuno è uguale ad un altro. Chi tradisce può pensare di non amare più il partner, e in alcuni casi è così, ma non deve esserlo per forza.*


OK?


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu puoi credere a quel che vuoi, e' la tua vita/futuro in gioco, qui dentro si sprimono opinioni e consigli
> 
> Serena io ti rispondevo in base a questa tua precisa domanda/questione:
> 
> ...


Sì... ok!


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Sì... ok!




:up:​


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Una domanda: non capisco per quale ragione l'amore debba per forza avere caratteri di esclusività, per quanto riguarda il sesso. Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato, ma dove sta scritto che non lo amo più???
> Non esistono categorie in cui infilare i sentimenti, nessuno è uguale ad un altro. Chi tradisce può pensare di non amare più il partner, e in alcuni casi è così, ma non deve esserlo per forza.


Sinceramente, io sono uno di quelli che guarda coloro i quali riescono a  vivere con tranquillità un rapporto di non esclusività sul corpo del  proprio partner con sincera invidia. E forse in un mondo utopico è  proprio così che magari dovrebbe essere e quelli che ci riescono stanno  avanti, bhò, che ne sò io....

La situazione: con gli altri è solo sesso/gioco/etc etc e con il mio uomo è amore non la condanno affatto, anzi, in un mondo utopico potrebbe essere anche auspicabile e forse ci sarebbero meno infelici al mondo....mi fanno un tantinello venire l'orticaria quelli che fanno questo percorso da soli, mentendo al proprio partner, spesso con la scusa "Lo Amo troppo non vorrei farlo soffrire di più", lui/lei non capirebbe, etc etc.......e poi parte la musichetta 

Bonci Bonci Bon Bon Bon.....Ti piace vincere facile.....


----------



## alfeo (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Qui si passa alle offese... in ogni caso, non ho molta difficoltà a sentirmi tr**a in questi giorni. O perlomeno a chiedermi se anch'io rientro, da allora, in quella categoria... o se posso ancora salvarmi.


Ma no. 
Perché mai ti viene questo dubbio?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sinceramente, io sono uno di quelli che guarda colori i quali riescono a  vivere con tranquillità un rapporto di non esclusività sul corpo del  proprio partner con sincera invidia. E forse in un mondo utopico è  proprio così che magari dovrebbe essere e quelli che ci riescono stanno  avanti, bhò, che ne sò io....
> 
> La situazione: con gli altri è solo sesso/gioco/etc etc e con il mio uomo è amore non la condanno affatto, anzi, in un mondo utopico potrebbe essere anche auspicabile e forse ci sarebbero meno infelici al mondo....mi fanno un tantinello venire l'orticaria quelli che fanno questo percorso da soli, mentendo al proprio partner, spesso con la scusa "Lo Amo troppo non vorrei farlo soffrire di più", lui/lei non capirebbe, etc etc.......e poi parte la musichetta
> 
> Bonci Bonci Bon Bon Bon.....Ti piace vincere facile.....



GIA'!

:up:​


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Perché mai ti viene questo dubbio?


Scusa eh :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sinceramente, io sono uno di quelli che guarda colori i quali riescono a  vivere con tranquillità un rapporto di non esclusività sul corpo del  proprio partner con sincera invidia. E forse in un mondo utopico è  proprio così che magari dovrebbe essere e quelli che ci riescono stanno  avanti, bhò, che ne sò io....
> 
> La situazione: con gli altri è solo sesso/gioco/etc etc e con il mio uomo è amore non la condanno affatto, anzi, in un mondo utopico potrebbe essere anche auspicabile e forse ci sarebbero meno infelici al mondo....mi fanno un tantinello venire l'orticaria quelli che fanno questo percorso da soli, mentendo al proprio partner, spesso con la scusa "Lo Amo troppo non vorrei farlo soffrire di più", lui/lei non capirebbe, etc etc.......e poi parte la musichetta
> 
> Bonci Bonci Bon Bon Bon.....Ti piace vincere facile.....


Aspetta. Non voglio dire che quello che sto cercando e che vorrei è un rapporto, per così dire, "aperto". Non sarei disposta a tollerare che il mio partner se ne andasse a letto con tutte le ragazze che gli ispirano del sesso, assolutamente no.
Così come io non  sarei capace di fare lo stesso con ogni uomo che mi faccia venire in mente certe cose.

Quello che volevo sapere era, più che altro, come mai sembra che ogni tradimento implichi la fine del sentimento. Io non credo che sia così.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Perché mai ti viene questo dubbio?


Per sport... 
Ma una deve per forza essere tr**a oppure non esserlo? La via di mezzo? 
Non è mia abitudine regalarla in giro... e nemmeno andare con uomini sposati. 
Ps. che era sposato, me l'ha detto dopo che abbiamo fatto sesso. E la fede mica ce l'aveva...


----------



## Anna A (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Aspetta. Non voglio dire che quello che sto cercando e che vorrei è un rapporto, per così dire, "aperto". Non sarei disposta a tollerare che il mio partner se ne andasse a letto con tutte le ragazze che gli ispirano del sesso, assolutamente no.
> Così come io non sarei capace di fare lo stesso con ogni uomo che mi faccia venire in mente certe cose.
> 
> *Quello che volevo sapere era, più che altro, come mai sembra che ogni tradimento implichi la fine del sentimento. Io non credo che sia così. *


infatti non è così. solo che parli troppo da"grande" per essere così giovane e la cosa mi convince zero. certe scelte si fanno sempre con il cuore, anche se sembra di no.


----------



## Anna A (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Per sport...
> Ma una deve per forza essere tr**a oppure non esserlo? La via di mezzo?
> Non è mia abitudine regalarla in giro... e nemmeno andare con uomini sposati.
> *Ps. che era sposato, me l'ha detto dopo che abbiamo fatto sesso. E la fede mica ce l'aveva...*


va bè, dai.. dopo l'esordio brillante sembri arrancare..


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, dai.. dopo l'esordio brillante sembri arrancare..


 
A dire il vero, non credo che saperlo prima avrebbe cambiato le cose. Dicevo solo che non mi sento di appartenere completemente a quella categoria di donne che vengono chiamate, in modo poco lusinghiero, tr**e.
Dalla mia, un brevissimo riassunto di quelle che (non) sono le mie abitudini...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> A dire il vero, non credo che saperlo prima avrebbe cambiato le cose. Dicevo solo che non mi sento di appartenere completemente a quella categoria di donne che vengono chiamate, in modo poco lusinghiero, tr**e.  *Ma ti comporti come loro *
> Dalla mia, un brevissimo riassunto di quelle che (non) sono le mie abitudini...



Scusa la mia franchezza  .


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa la mia franchezza  .


No problem... 
Ma dimmi una cosa, non si potrebbero definire così le recidive? Un solo errore basta per condannare una persona ed inserirla in una categoria? Un sintomo fa la malattia?


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Una domanda*: non capisco per quale ragione l'amore debba per forza avere caratteri di esclusività,* per quanto riguarda il sesso. Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato, ma dove sta scritto che non lo amo più???
> Non esistono categorie in cui infilare i sentimenti, nessuno è uguale ad un altro. Chi tradisce può pensare di non amare più il partner, e in alcuni casi è così, ma non deve esserlo per forza.


 NOn sta scritto da nessuna parte...basta essere chiari. :up:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ma una deve per forza essere tr**a oppure non esserlo?


Assolutamente no, e te lo dice uno che, alla stessa età del tuo compagno di viaggio, se gli dici una lettera dalla A alla Z lui ti dice un vizio che inizia con quella lettera e che lui ha  (come ? si ...anche con X, W, Y e J...non ti dico la K poi)

La differenza con lo scrivente e quello di cui sopra ? La consapevolezza e la coerenza: consapevolezza che è uno stile di vita che poco si sposa con l'idea di coppia, e la coerenza nel portarla avanti in questo modo, la vita, essendo a conoscenza del fatto che quando si troverà davanti quel tizio con la barba bianca e le chiavi, scoprirà le carte, e magari potrebbe trovarsi con un bel due di coppe regnante bastoni oppure con una bella napoli a denara.

Ed ecco che allora, anche se a volte quel letto in cui ti svegli la mattina può sembrare troppo grande e troppo vuoto, vivi la tua vita come hai deciso di viverla....

Quindi chi sono io per definire una donna a cui piace, diciamo, divertirsi ? Assolutamente nessuno. Però, (aridaje co stì però mi dirai ), a differenza del tuo compagno di viaggio io non ho nessuna moglie e nessun figlio ad aspettarmi a casa mentre m'infrattavo in un camera d'albergo con una. La libertà di un essere umano finisce quando invade la libertà di un altro.

Quindi, riassumendo, no, per quello che può valere, io non penso affatto tu sia una troia, comincerei a pensarlo solo nel caso in cui, alla luce di quello che ti è successo, tu continuassi a comportarti allo stesso modo, rendendo un infelice il tuo ragazzo e raccontando balle a lui e a te stessa, in parole povere, menandotela. Consapevolezza e coerenza.


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti ho già omaggiata oggi?


 Si, ma continua pure...:carneval:



serena ha detto:


> No!!! Devo essermi spiegata male... volevo dire che la mia insicurezza era dovuta principalmente al fatto che i problemi di erezione del mio ragazzo mi hanno fatta sentire, per molto tempo, poco desiderata. E che faticavo ad accettare il fatto che fare l'amore con me (o almeno provarci) non lo accendesse in quel senso.
> No, non l'ho tradito perchè non ha un'erezione immediata.
> L'ho tradito perchè, forse, avevo bisogno di fare sesso senza pensare ogni volta "speriamo che vada tutto bene!", con l'ansia conseguente e con un inevitabile calo di desiderio da parte mia (che so nascondere molto bene al mio ragazzo, altrimenti si suicida... ha sofferto davvero tanto per i problemi che avevamo all'inizio).


 Allora tesoro, senti non riesco a capire il perchè tutta questa ansia. Cioè dovesse anche andare male...voglio dire non è mica una novità! 
 Se va male...si aspetta, si scherza un po', ci si riprova oppure no...
Cioè, io non lo vedo davvero un grande problema...a meno che tu non abbia problemi personali di autostima, legati al sesso. Non credi?






> Non capisco il perchè dei tuoi dubbi (e di quelli di tanti altri utenti...). *L'amore per il mio ragazzo non è in discussione.* Sono felice con lui, non vorrei nessun altro al mio fianco. Il sesso è un tasto dolente, ma non è tutta la nostra vita...
> E' su questo che dovrei (dovremmo) lavorare però, perchè tutto sia davvero perfetto. Il fatto di desiderarlo poco deve per forza significare che l'amore è finito? Io non credo proprio... so quello che sento per lui.
> Come dicevo prima, forse per me il sesso può esistere tranquillamente senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali: essere una ragazza non cambia le cose.


Se così fosse non saresti tanto turbata da quello che è successo col 40enne...e comunque non faresti fatica ad ignorarlo.
Secondo me però...


Io credo che dovresti anche affrontare con lui questo tasto dolente. cercando di non fargli capire che ti pesa il suo problema...ma che lui comunque non ti fa sentire sicura di te...insomma che vuoi essere tranquillizzata.
Lo vuoi più uomo?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

*scusa ero altrove*



serena ha detto:


> No problem...
> Ma dimmi una cosa, non si potrebbero definire così le recidive? Un solo errore basta per condannare una persona ed inserirla in una categoria? Un sintomo fa la malattia?


Cara Serena, non esistono le "categorie"  esistono i comportamenti  ... se non sbaglio tu hai tradito il tuo ragazzo per ben 2 volte, sbaglio?

Dai Serena  non la suonare  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, e te lo dice uno che, alla stessa età del tuo compagno di viaggio, se gli dici una lettera dalla A alla Z lui ti dice un vizio che inizia con quella lettera e che lui ha
> 
> La differenza con lo scrivente e quello di cui sopra ? La consapevolezza e la coerenza: consapevolezza che è uno stile di vita che poco si sposa con l'idea di coppia, e la coerenza nel portarla avanti in questo modo, la vita, essendo a conoscenza del fatto che quando si troverà davanti quel tizio con la barba bianca e le chiavi, scoprirà le carte, e magari potrebbe trovarsi con un bel due di coppe regnante bastoni oppure con una bella napoli a denara.
> 
> ...


Questa mi è piaciuta tantissimo...




			
				Eliade ha detto:
			
		

> Cioè, io non lo vedo davvero un grande problema...a meno che tu non abbia problemi personali di autostima, legati al sesso. Non credi


Forse hai ragione. Non saprei, non ci ho mai pensato veramente, anche perchè non mi era mai successa una cosa del genere. E' vero, ci si riprova, ma all'inizio e per ben sei mesi, non siamo mai riusciti a concludere niente. Ogni volta ci provavamo, ed ogni volta era un fiasco. Lui che si chiudeva, io che cercavo di farlo sorridere, insomma ci restava davvero male. E io con lui.
Sono convinta che la causa del mio calo repentino di desiderio nei suoi confronti sia dovuta proprio a tutto questo... 




			
				Eliade ha detto:
			
		

> Io credo che dovresti anche affrontare con lui questo tasto dolente. cercando di non fargli capire che ti pesa il suo problema...ma che lui comunque non ti fa sentire sicura di te...insomma che vuoi essere tranquillizzata.
> Lo vuoi più uomo?



Ecco... credo che tu abbia centrato il problema. La mia insicurezza, che è diventata qualcosa di insostenibile dal momento in cui le sue dafaillance ripetute mi hanno fatta sentire poco desiderata. 
A volte vorrei che fosse lui a prendere in mano questa situazione, mentre quello che fa è affidarsi quasi completamente a quello che decido io...e io non sono in grado di decidere da sola.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Serena, non esistono le "categorie"  esistono i comportamenti  ... se non sbaglio tu hai tradito il tuo ragazzo per ben 2 volte, sbaglio?
> 
> Dai Serena  non la suonare  :rotfl::rotfl:


No... è stata una volta... il famoso viaggio.
Ci eravamo dati appuntamento per rivederci, ma all'ultimo momento non me la sono sentita e gli ho dato buca...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> .............
> 
> 
> Una domanda: *non capisco per quale ragione l'amore debba per forza avere caratteri di esclusività*, per quanto riguarda il sesso. Se io faccio sesso con un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato, ma dove sta scritto che non lo amo più???
> Non esistono categorie in cui infilare i sentimenti, nessuno è uguale ad un altro. Chi tradisce può pensare di non amare più il partner, e in alcuni casi è così, ma non deve esserlo per forza.


non è che deve avere carattere di esclusività

ma secondo me, deve avere carattere di lealtà

se tu e il tuo ragazzo siete d'accordo che ciascuno fa ciò che crede il problema non esiste

se tu lasci che lui creda ad un carattere di esclusività che non corrisponde al vero, lo stai ingannando


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che deve avere carattere di esclusività
> 
> ma secondo me, deve avere carattere di lealtà
> 
> ...




Come dicevo prima... non intendo dire che la nostra deve trasformarsi in una "coppia aperta". Non è quello che voglio, nè quello che vorrei per il futuro.
Solo che, quando si tradisce, non per forza si smette di amare il partner.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> No... è stata una volta... il famoso viaggio.
> Ci eravamo dati appuntamento per rivederci, ma all'ultimo momento non me la sono sentita e gli ho dato buca...


Scusa, avevo letto male ... comunque, il fattore sessuale E' importante in una coppia, non e' tutto ma E' una gran bella fetta e non va ignorato perche' E' un collante ... come ben dice Eliade devi parlarne con lui, eventualmente farlo/vi assistere da uno specialista  .


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Per sport...
> Ma una deve per forza essere tr**a oppure non esserlo? La via di mezzo?
> Non è mia abitudine regalarla in giro... e nemmeno andare con uomini sposati.
> Ps. *che era sposato, me l'ha detto dopo che abbiamo fatto sesso. E la fede mica ce l'aveva...*



nemmeno tu avevi la fede 
ma non è che non sapevi di avere un ragazzo


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nemmeno tu avevi la fede
> ma non è che non sapevi di avere un ragazzo


Ma certo che sapevo di avere un ragazzo. Non dicevo questo... solo che non è mia abitudine andare con uomini sposati, nè andare con uomini che non siano il mio ragazzo se è per questo. Riferito al discorso della categoria troia...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Come dicevo prima... non intendo dire che la nostra deve trasformarsi in una "coppia aperta". Non è quello che voglio, nè quello che vorrei per il futuro.
> Solo che, *quando si tradisce, non per forza si smette di amare il partner.*


Vero! ... puo' capitare di fare delle cazzate, nessuno e' perfetto ... pero' quando ci si ravvede dell'errore commesso non lo si ripete  .


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero! ... puo' capitare di fare delle cazzate, nessuno e' perfetto ... pero' quando ci si ravvede dell'errore commesso non lo si ripete  .




Infatti... è così. Non ricaderci, nonostante tutto, è senza dubbio la scelta giusta. Questo farà anche la differenza la prossima volta che mi succederà di essere attratta fisicamente da un altro uomo... perchè prima o poi succederà di nuovo.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Perchè poi quando perdere le mutande è un'ingenuità, la sbadata si chiama scrofa.
> 
> E mi dispiace davvero che l'etichettatore supremo sia con la mente in vacanza a Tenerife e non chiami troia la troia e baldracca la baldracca...
> 
> ...



... e tu smettila di fare lo sciocco offendendo in giro i/le nuovi/e utenti  se hai da dare dei buoni consigli, che ben vengano ... se invece godi e ti fa solo piacere recitare la parte del grullo sarebbe meglio ripensare ai "soggetti" che hai invece incontrato ed incoraggiato tu.

Facci un bel pensierino a quello che ti dico, lo so che non sei solo un rabarbaro  .


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Infatti... è così. Non ricaderci, nonostante tutto, è senza dubbio la scelta giusta. Questo farà anche la differenza la prossima volta che mi succederà di essere attratta fisicamente da un altro uomo...* perchè prima o poi succederà di nuovo.*


Spetta a te fare la differenza, la decisione e' tua  .


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ma certo che sapevo di avere un ragazzo. Non dicevo questo... solo che non è mia abitudine andare con uomini sposati, nè andare con uomini che non siano il mio ragazzo se è per questo. Riferito al discorso della *categoria troia*...


non mi sembra un profilo importante

a meno che l'appellativo non ti abbia punto sul vivo perchè sei tu a pensare che da tale ti sei comportata


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Non sei trota, non ti preoccupare (cioè io dico ad una che si chiama Serena che non è trota è davvero comica!!!), ma posso dirti una cosa? Allora la mia prima ragazza era convinta di sapere tutto lei, di essere la dea del sesso, di essere passionale e...poi con la seconda scoprì che era solo sua convinzione. Decisamente vuoi che il tuo lui funzioni alla perfezione? Prova prima con allusioni, poi prova con un pizzico di perversione (oh, pizzico...il che mi ricorda una volta molto bella :carneval e se anche questo non va bene c'è il piano P (cioè il piano pompino, odio essere però esplicito). Ho scoperto che metà dei problemi maschili nascono dalle pippe mentali delle donne, quindi non temere di farti giudicare una poco di buono dal tuo lui, non lo penserà minimamente se non saprà invece quello che realmente hai fatto!
Se  poi mi dici che hai fatto tutto ed anche il piano P...cioè...ecco...che dire?
Si vede che c'è un problema da specialista sotto.
Posso dirti onestamente che io all'inizio con la ragazza che è adesso la mia compagna ho avuto dei problemi di durata...in eccesso, tutto dovuto ad un mio malessere psicologico che decisamente non è ancora terminato, ma si è ridotto di molto :up:, per questo mi sono stupido dei soli 40 minuti, sapessi che oscenità di tempi macinavo i primi tempi con la mia lei...tanto persino da sbomballarle le scatole.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Ah, carissima, vedi un poco che credo che la mia ex non sia felice di essere chiamata da me:
1) Gran baldracca.
2) Trota
3) Meretrice
4) Sultana
5) Succhia *bip*
Ecco, questo è quello che si rischia se una uscita che può rimanere segreta diventa nota ad un ragazzo che aveva gentilmente chiesto di essere mollato piutosto di essere cornificato, se vedi non è bello che un ex pensi queste belle porcate.


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, carissima, vedi un poco che credo che la mia ex non sia felice di essere chiamata da me:
> 1) Gran baldracca.
> 2) Trota
> 3) Meretrice
> ...


Comunque no, non vorrei mai che lui pensasse questa cose di me. Che sono circa quelle che penso io del mio ex, che, alla fine della nostra storia, mi aveva ridotta peggio di un alce... e io perdonavo e perdonavo, ma quando ti perdono e poi mi pigli anche a schiaffi dopo aver bevuto, allora no eh!

Comunque...giuro che mi sono davvero impegnata al massimo... e qualcosa ho ottenuto, infatti adesso riusciamo a fare l'amore! Anche se io mi sento meno io, non so se si capisce quello che voglio dire. 
Ho speso stipendi in completi intimi costosi, mi sono raccolta i capelli (una cosa che odio) perchè a lui piacciono legati, ho comprato gel per massaggi stimolanti e guardato film hard assurdi,  assunto posizioni stravaganti e poco piacevoli per me (ma piacevoli per lui...), fatto anche dei super pompini (anche io odio essere esplicita, ma quando ci vuole...!)... è servito, ma non ancora del tutto. 
Io credo che lui abbia un problema, ma come lo convinco ad andare da uno specialista? E' convinto che, se ci impegnamo, le cose andranno meglio. Io non credo... mi ha anche confessato, da poco, che il problema era anche precedente a me. Quindi forse non sono io il fiasco totale... forse c'entra un pò anche il mio lui.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Ok, hai usato tutto l'armamentario...indirizza il tuo lui da uno specialista, ma non per l'attrezzo, ma da uno psicologo. Se è come penso il suo problema è dentro a lui e non si risolverà così facilmente. Ehmmm, ma adesso al tuo lui Pisolo ha smesso di dormire??? Oppure si sveglia a fatica??? Ah. non credo che tu però voglia la morte del tuo ex...io ne sarei felice per la mia ex, una piccola differenza!!!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2010)

Morpheus ha detto:
			
		

> _Pillola *rossa* ti svegli domani__e non ricordi nulla,_
> _pillola* blu* scopri quant'è_
> _profonda la tana del bianconiglio..."_​


Scioglili una pasticca di Viagra nel caffellatte a sua insaputa 

A parte gli scherzi, a me sembra pure che siete arrivati ad un livello tale che date troppa importanza alla cosa, vi vedo tutti e due avvicinarvi al letto con la stessa tensione con cui un'atleta si appresta a fare una finale olimpica. 

Sai com'è: Il Creapopoli funziona meglio se non ha pensieri 

NB: Per i puristi: ho invertito le pillole, lo sò


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, hai usato tutto l'armamentario...indirizza il tuo lui da uno specialista, ma non per l'attrezzo, ma da uno psicologo. Se è come penso il suo problema è dentro a lui e non si risolverà così facilmente. Ehmmm, ma adesso al tuo lui Pisolo ha smesso di dormire??? Oppure si sveglia a fatica??? Ah. non credo che tu però voglia la morte del tuo ex...io ne sarei felice per la mia ex, una piccola differenza!!!


Beh, Pisolo si sveglia... si sveglia da sè, anche senza troppi lavori ultimamente. Il problema è che, dopo un pò, capita spesso che si riaddormenti. E che poi magari si risvegli con un pò di cure. E via così... le volte che va tutto come Dio (o chi per lui) comanda, non sono molte. E ci sono momenti in cui , per questa ragione, mi sento quasi arrabbiata (ma non lo do a vedere, ovvio...). 

Ti dirò... non vorrei la morte del mio ex, ma ad essere sincera ho augurato un eterno letargo al suo, di Pisolo! Ma più che pisolo era Gongolo...


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

O Viagra o psicologo! Ma posso chiederti se il tuo ragazzo nella sua vita ha subito qualche cosa o se ha avuto qualche problema (non sessuale!)? Perchè una cosa così sembra dovuta non proprio al sesso in se, ma ad altro. E' sicuro di sè? Oppure no?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Beh, Pisolo si sveglia... si sveglia da sè, anche senza troppi lavori ultimamente. Il problema è che, dopo un pò, capita spesso che si riaddormenti. E che poi magari si risvegli con un pò di cure. E via così... le volte che va tutto come Dio (o chi per lui) comanda, non sono molte. E ci sono momenti in cui , per questa ragione, mi sento quasi arrabbiata (ma non lo do a vedere, ovvio...).
> 
> Ti dirò... non vorrei la morte del mio ex, ma ad essere sincera ho augurato un eterno letargo al suo, di Pisolo! Ma più che pisolo era Gongolo...


L'amore può passare sopra a tante cose, ma quando sessualmente le cose non funzionano, alla lunga si può amare solo un parente o il proprio animale domestico.
Se dopo poco più di un anno sei insoddisfatta sessualmente, pensa cosa sarà un matrimonio.
Comincia ad allenarti all'idea che non è l'uomo per te.

Buscopann


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> O Viagra o psicologo! Ma posso chiederti se il tuo ragazzo nella sua vita ha subito qualche cosa o se ha avuto qualche problema (non sessuale!)? Perchè una cosa così sembra dovuta non proprio al sesso in se, ma ad altro. E' sicuro di sè? Oppure no?


Anche secondo me è così... lui è fondamentalmente un ragazzo insicuro, ci ha messo un bel pò a fidarsi di me (scrivendo questa frase mi sento una merda, anzi, la Merda). Non so se in passato gli sia capitato qualcosa di particolarmente spiacevole... l'unica cosa che so, è che non aveva mai avuto una storia così lunga come la nostra. Un pò per il suo lavoro, un pò per il suo spirito festaiolo, non era mai riuscito a costruire una relazione stabile. Poi ha incontrato me... bell'affare ha fatto, mi viene da pensare.

Questo forum è terapeutico... se mi scrive il vecchio lo mando a quel paese...


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è così... lui è fondamentalmente un ragazzo insicuro, ci ha messo un bel pò a fidarsi di me (scrivendo questa frase mi sento una merda, anzi, la Merda). Non so se in passato gli sia capitato qualcosa di particolarmente spiacevole... l'unica cosa che so, è che non aveva mai avuto una storia così lunga come la nostra. Un pò per il suo lavoro, un pò per il suo spirito festaiolo, non era mai riuscito a costruire una relazione stabile. Poi ha incontrato me... bell'affare ha fatto, mi viene da pensare.
> 
> Questo forum è terapeutico... se mi scrive il vecchio lo mando a quel paese...


Serena, con il tempo conoscerai il tuo lui capendo cosa gli è successo, il non fidarsi così delle persone è tipico di chi ha subito qualcosa di brutto, lo riconosco come riconosco me stesso. Si è difficile fidarsi ancora una volta, anzi, posso dirti che a volte è impossibile come nel mio caso, dove ho una parte di me nascosta del tutto. Il vecchio? Fallo tremare, perchè come ho letto ha pasturato ed ha pescato alla grande, lui era gentile perchè sapeva che funziona così...ed in effetti è stato così! Quello non è un uomo, è uno stronzo, solo uno stronzo, una cacchetta che rovina le persone.


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2010)

Io vorrei "capovolgere" la questione a Serena (se ha ancora la pazienza di seguire questo 3d-papiro kilometrico...) 

Immagina che il tuo fidanzato, domani, d'incanto, diventasse il più passionale uomo di questo mondo. Che tutti i suoi problemi fisiologici ecc. passati nella sua vita sessuale, diventino al 100% solo un ricordo.

Bene. Lo so che ti ci dovresti trovare in una situazione del genere, per poter dire come reagiresti...ma così, a pelle, cosa ti sentiresti di fare? 
Molleresti il 40enne su due piedi, ora che il tuo ragazzo ha ritrovato la voglia di amare, l'entusiasmo nella vostra sfera intima?

Sinceramente, Serena.

Che faresti? :singleeye:


----------



## serena (26 Ottobre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io vorrei "capovolgere" la questione a Serena (se ha ancora la pazienza di seguire questo 3d-papiro kilometrico...)
> 
> Immagina che il tuo fidanzato, domani, d'incanto, diventasse il più passionale uomo di questo mondo. Che tutti i suoi problemi fisiologici ecc. passati nella sua vita sessuale, diventino al 100% solo un ricordo.
> 
> ...


Il 40enne è già fuori dalla mia vita. Quando ho deciso di non presentarmi al nostro secondo incontro, forse sapevo già cosa dovevo fare. E l'ossessione nei suoi confronti, ebbene, passerà. 

Oggi mi sono ritrovata a pensare a come stavo subito dopo il tradimento. Il pensiero di lui, di averlo di nuovo, era costante, insinuante, tanto da rovinare dei momenti altrimenti belli col mio ragazzo. Adesso invece, lo penso è vero, ma soprattutto quando mi scrive... quei maledetti messaggi scritti con il preciso scopo di provocarmi. 
Quindi, credo che, se resisterò alla tempesta ormonale (perchè altro non è), scivolerà via dai miei pensieri senza lasciare tracce. O forse le lascerà, ma sicuramente non saranno il tipo di tracce che lui si augurerebbe di lasciare.

Se i problemi col mio ragazzo si risolvessero come d'incanto, senza dubbio sarei la donna più felice del mondo, e il pensiero di tradirlo con un uomo che riesca a farmi sentire desiderata non mi passerebbe nemmeno per la testa. 
Se anche il sesso andasse bene, saremmo una coppia perfetta... che bisogno avrei di cercare soddisfazioni altrove?


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Serena, ecco che mi hai dato le prove che per lui sei un piatto appetitoso, i messaggi per provocarti, sai che molte volte funzionano? Furono usati anche per la mia ex per convincerla, assurdo no??? Ovvio che se lei fosse stata una persona migliore avrebbe mandato a farsi dare nel sedere quello stronzo di minidotato, ma alla fine lei era curiosa di esperienze...sulle mie spallocce.
Pensa, non hai perso nulla con il vecchiardo (semprr rispetto a te), sistemandosi i  problemi del tuo ragazzo lui sarà 100 volte meglio di quello sfigato da 40 minuti (scusami, ma mi hai fatto sorridere ).
Un abbraccio e non ti preoccupare, non sei sola.


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Se i problemi col mio ragazzo si risolvessero come d'incanto, senza dubbio sarei la donna più felice del mondo, e il pensiero di tradirlo con un uomo che riesca a farmi sentire desiderata non mi passerebbe nemmeno per la testa.
> Se anche il sesso andasse bene, saremmo una coppia perfetta... che bisogno avrei di cercare soddisfazioni altrove?


Capisco :singleeye:. Mettiamola così, come già hanno detto bene alcuni, il 40enne è una persona gretta...senza offesa... diciamo che oggi, di sicuro non insegue un ideale di amore sublime/dolcestilnovistico :blank:

Detto questo, l'unico "merito" che _potremmo_ riconoscergli è che ti ha aperto gli occhi (comunque in modo poco ortodosso e non rispettoso verso chi ami) su quello che manca davvero nel tuo rapporto di coppia. 

Non che prima non lo sapessi, ma con lui forse hai davvero toccato con mano quanto grande può essere questo "vuoto". Quanto bella potrebbe essere una storia d'amore, se ci fosse anche soddisfazione sessuale.

Tutto qui. Allora, con il tuo ragazzo, continua a concentrarti su questo punto, mai minimizzando e abbassando la guardia. 
Perchè non è un problema da sottovalutare; specie in vista di un eventuale matrimonio con lui :idea:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, e te lo dice uno che, alla stessa età del tuo compagno di viaggio, se gli dici una lettera dalla A alla Z lui ti dice un vizio che inizia con quella lettera e che lui ha  (come ? si ...anche con X, W, Y e J...non ti dico la K poi)
> 
> La differenza con lo scrivente e quello di cui sopra ? La consapevolezza e la coerenza: consapevolezza che è uno stile di vita che poco si sposa con l'idea di coppia, e la coerenza nel portarla avanti in questo modo, la vita, essendo a conoscenza del fatto che quando si troverà davanti quel tizio con la barba bianca e le chiavi, scoprirà le carte, e magari potrebbe trovarsi con un bel due di coppe regnante bastoni oppure con una bella napoli a denara.
> 
> ...


Una tr** non è affatto questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2010)

Serena, ma che problemi ti fai?

Ma quale forum terapeutico...
ma non ti accorgi che sei circondata da persone che stanno cercando di farti sentire una tr***?
O che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, cercano di convincerti a sentire come sbagliati comportamenti che, nel momento in cui li hai messi in atto non ti sono sembrati tali?
Perchè il problema non è nella tua testa, ma nella loro.
Perchè sono ancora legati a schemi medioevali.

Mentre facevi sesso con quell'uomo, come ti sei sentita?
Cosa ti sei sentita? Una troia?
QUELLA SENSAZIONE, provata in quel momento, è la cosa che conta: non quello che cercano di convincerti a pensare che sia stata.

Se altri ti ritengono tale, e si voltano ripugnati prima di tenderti la mano: Figliola, pentiti di quel che hai fatto, e la tua vita sarà migliore.....

....sono problemi loro, non tuoi!

Sì, hai proprio 25 anni o giù di lì...dai la colpa ad un uomo del sesso che TU hai fatto con lui.
Sei arrivata a guardarlo con gli occhi degli altri...di quelli che scrivono qui.

Non c'è niente di più facile per una donna che compiere un atto come il tuo e  pensare a una premeditazione, a una pianificazione del "misfatto" da parte del maschio...

Quanto siamo lontane ancora dall'emancipazione.....xD!


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Serena, ma che problemi ti fai?
> 
> Ma quale forum terapeutico...
> ma non ti accorgi che sei circondata da persone che stanno cercando di farti sentire una tr***?
> ...


1)Sarebbe "corretto" e carino  non dare giudizi sulle persone che prima di te hanno risposto a Serena.

2) Per te una donna che scopa in giro, alle spalle del suo ragazzo, E'  Emancipata? :saggio:


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Serena, ma che problemi ti fai?
> 
> Ma quale forum terapeutico...
> ma non ti accorgi che sei circondata da persone che stanno cercando di farti sentire una tr***?
> ...


 Mi sbaglio o eri tu che avevi paura di come saresti vista dagli altri se si fosse venuta a conoscenza della tua, diciamo, vita allegra?
E questa la chiami emancipazione?
L'emancipazione è quella descritta da *Tubarao. *Almeno per me.

Il punto non è la sensazione che serena ha avuto durante il rapporto, che sarà stata anche fantastica, è come si sente da allora fino ad oggi il problema. Evidentemente per lei il gioco non vale la candela, ma forse a questo non ci hai pensato.


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Non saprei, non ci ho mai pensato veramente, anche perchè non mi era mai successa una cosa del genere. E' vero, ci si riprova, ma all'inizio e per ben sei mesi, non siamo mai riusciti a concludere niente. Ogni volta ci provavamo, ed ogni volta era un fiasco. Lui che si chiudeva, io che cercavo di farlo sorridere, insomma ci restava davvero male. E io con lui.
> Sono convinta che la causa del mio calo repentino di desiderio nei suoi confronti sia dovuta proprio a tutto questo...


 Quindi diciamo che per te sarebbe stato "meglio" se lui, nonostante il suo problema, ti avesse continuamente rassicurato sulla tua femminilità/sensualità/capacità di attizzarlo/ecc?






> Ecco... credo che tu abbia centrato il problema. La mia insicurezza, che è diventata qualcosa di insostenibile dal momento in cui le sue dafaillance ripetute mi hanno fatta sentire poco desiderata.
> A volte vorrei che fosse lui a prendere in mano questa situazione, mentre quello che fa è affidarsi quasi completamente a quello che decido io...e io non sono in grado di decidere da sola.



 Ecco, questo è un bel problema! Però ribadisco che, secondo me, devi parlare chiaro con lui. Eh pure lui...lui ha il problema e lascia decidere a te???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1)Sarebbe "corretto" e carino  non dare giudizi sulle persone che prima di te hanno risposto a Serena.
> 
> 2) Per te una donna che scopa in giro, alle spalle del suo ragazzo, E'  Emancipata? :saggio:


Quoto.
E aggiungo: sarebbe stato corretto e carino non aver dato giudizi su Serena da parte delle persone che hanno scritto prima di me.

2) Serena, stando a quel che ha scritto,non è una donna che scopa in giro alle spalle del suo ragazzo, ma che ha avuto un'avventura con un uomo e che sta riflettendo sulla questione:  a mio avviso non è emancipata quella donna che agisce liberamente,senza costrizione, e poi accetta che altri la facciano sentire in colpa per le sue azioni, "frustandosi" in pubblico. Punto.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo: sarebbe stato corretto e carino non aver dato giudizi su Serena da parte delle persone che hanno scritto prima di me.
> 
> 2) Serena, stando a quel che ha scritto,non è una donna che scopa in giro alle spalle del suo ragazzo, ma che ha avuto un'avventura con un uomo e che sta riflettendo sulla questione:  a mio avviso non è emancipata quella donna che agisce liberamente,senza costrizione, e poi accetta che altri la facciano sentire in colpa per le sue azioni, "frustandosi" in pubblico. Punto.


Chiara sei brava a rigirare le pizze, ma con me scazzi ... solo Rabarbaro ha detto delle stronzate ed io l'ho ripreso ... chi in un modo e chi in un altro modo abbiamo cercato di far ragionare Serena.

Serena da sola/single e' nella posizione di farsi tutte le esperienze che vuole, nessuno puo' sindacare il suo stile di vita ... ma, s'e' legata ad un altro uomo, ha il dovere morale di essere leale ... gia', Lealta', definizione/valore passato di moda  .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiara sei brava a rigirare le pizze, ma con me scazzi ... solo Rabarbaro ha detto delle stronzate ed io l'ho ripreso ... *chi in un modo e chi in un altro modo abbiamo cercato di far ragionare Serena*.
> 
> Serena da sola/single e' nella posizione di farsi tutte le esperienze che vuole, nessuno puo' sindacare il suo stile di vita ... ma, s'e' legata ad un altro uomo, ha il dovere morale di essere leale ... gia', Lealta', definizione/valore passato di moda  .


Lodevole intento...dico sul serio.

Qual è infatti il titolo del 3d? Istinto o ragione?

Voi fate la parte della ragione, io faccio quella dell'istinto.

Marì...credo che tu lo sappia meglio di me: anche l'istinto ha le sue ragioni.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

L'istinto è delle bestie! Chiara, anche se non condivido il tuo punto di vista non ti ho mai offesa, ma quello che hai scritto è quanto di più disennato e stupido che una donna potrebbe scrivere, è decisamente privo di ragione e sentimento, è freddo e calcolatore ed egoentrico. Chiara, potrò non condividere le tue scelte, ma darle come oro colato a chi non ha preso bene la cosa è quanto di più sbagliato possa esistere. Se ci tieni a volere che Serena diventi una trota per sentirti meno schifezza tu, ti ricordo che lei non è sposata e non ha figli e sarebbe il caso di evitare di stare con qualcuno se non puoi tenere fede un minimo ad un impegno.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu smettila di fare lo sciocco offendendo in giro i/le nuovi/e utenti  se hai da dare dei buoni consigli, che ben vengano ... se invece godi e ti fa solo piacere recitare la parte del grullo sarebbe meglio ripensare ai "soggetti" che hai invece incontrato ed incoraggiato tu.
> 
> Facci un bel pensierino a quello che ti dico, lo so che non sei solo un rabarbaro  .


Madamigella Mari',
 Tu mi costringi a fare quello che di solito è tanto odioso quanto inutile, ovvero l'apologia di quanto si è scritto.
Odioso perchè di solito non c'è nulla da aggiungere a quelle precise parole, in quel preciso momento e per quello scopo preciso.
Inutile perchè, il più delle volte, non fa che corazzare ulteriormente le orecchie dell'ascoltatore che si è già prevenuto da ogni faticosissimo mutamento di impressione, per quanto lieve.

Tuttavia le persone, sagge e non, assumono quasi sempre una posizione meditata nell'esprimere opinioni, le altre volte, invece, no.
In questo frangente il mio sproloquio ricco di volgarità rientrava nel primo caso, la tua bonaria tirata d'orecchi, invece, nel secondo.

Tutti concordano che il modo migliore per affrontare un problema ben delineato ed analizzato, in circostanze come questa almeno, sia un rigoglioso brainstorming di consigli, che se son buoni lo deciderai poi tu con calma.

Ma se si vede solo una piccola parte del problema?
Se perdere la fedeltà viene scambiata per sbadataggine?
Se mettere due cornetti in testa a qualcuno viene fatto passare per sciocchezza?

Che importanza possono avere i consigli per risolvere quisquiglie del genere?
Quanto impegno e perseveranza si è disposti a impiegare per risolvere quello che forse non è neppure un problema?
Tanto che ci può fare una grulla?

Ed allora magari ci serve un grullo ed uno sciocco, colui al quale la testa non rotola dopo aver detto la verità al re, che si vesta da bagatto.

Che le offese del rabarbaro non sono quasi mai semplici offese.
Che le lodi del rabarbaro non sono quasi mai solamente lodi.

Se trovi tempo, pensaci.

Absit iniuria verbis.


----------



## serena (27 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Serena, ma che problemi ti fai?
> 
> Ma quale forum terapeutico...
> ma non ti accorgi che sei circondata da persone che stanno cercando di farti sentire una tr***?
> ...


Non mi sembra che questo sia il metodo giusto per diventare, per così dire, emancipate. 
In quel momento, mentre tradivo il mio ragazzo, non mi sentivo affatto troia e nemmeno mi sono fermata a ragionare troppo sulle conseguenze che sarebbero derivate dal mio gesto. 
Dopo però, in un secondo momento, le cose sono cambiate ... quando dico che non mi sento in colpa, beh, non è esattamente così. Forse non mi sento in colpa tanto quanto vorrei, ma già l'aver deciso di non rivedere quest'uomo credo sia qualcosa di ben più concreto, un'azione certamente più coerente rispetto a chi tradisce a ripetizione e poi magari piange (sempre a ripetizione) per quello che ha fatto.

Credo che nessuno, qui in questo forum nè fuori da esso, avrebbe avuto il potere di cambiare radicalmente il mio modo di pensare e vedere le cose nel giro di poco meno di due giorni... e nemmeno di farmi sentire in colpa.

Sta solo venendo fuori quello che, infondo, già pensavo sulla faccenda...


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara, il problema non è rispettare le proprie idee/emozioni/sensazioni e basta, ma avere il "grano salis" che ci permette di coltivarle a nostro piacimento....... in rispetto degli altri.
Questo non vuol dire snaturarsi, ma concedere agli altri almeno quello che dagli altri pretendiamo sempre.
Il 3d è impostato su una dualità che non deve, CAZZO essere sempre presa come "io sono interista" "io sono milanista" bianco o nero, guelfo o ghibellino o cagate del genere.
La nostra pollastrella non sta chiedendo il permesso di andarsi a ritrombare il quarantenne (furbetto, hehehehehe), ma si domanda come conciliare la propria sessualità dirompente con l'amore che dice convinta di provare sinceramente per il proprio ragazzo.
Non è qui una questione di emancipazione, ma di onestà, correttezza, perchè i canoni usuali nei quali si fonda una coppia tradizionale prevedono che non sia normale andare a strombazzarsi tizio o caio tanto per togliersi la voglia, senza che quantomeno il coniuge sia consapevole e consenziente.
Nell'ottica pur moderna di coppia non è ancora previsto che una trombata sia messa a livello di una birretta tra amici.
Se una coppia nasce o quantomeno si sviluppa verso un'apertura sessuale all'esterno, per carità, ben venga! Io personalmente non ci trovo nulla da eccepire. L'importante è che la cosa sia condivisa da entrambi, e questo è il requisito fondamentale, anzi, l'unico.
Lei dice che vorrebbe poter vivere la sua vita in pieno con il suo ragazzo. Bene, pure Daniele, in un momento di ottima lucidità le ha consigliato di non lasciare nulla di intentato. Io in questi tentativi metterei, chiaramente come ultima ratio, l'ipotesi di chiedere al suo ragazzo se fosse disposto ad accettare una sua eventuale promiscuità sessuale. Chissà, magari potrebbe pure essere daccordo.
Ci credo poco, ma non escludo nulla, al contrario di quanto fanno i moralisti da un lato ed i libertini dall'altro. "In medio stat virtus" e come al solito non mi riferisco al dito.

Si, Chiara, io capisco che le voci dei bigotti, dei paranoici, dei moralisti, dei Giudici Supremi, degli Angeli Vendicatori, sciamani, guaritori dell'anima, Esercito della Salvezza, dame di S. Vincenzo eccetera diano fastidio, ma devon ben vivere pure loro, no?
Se ci si dovesse sentir feriti da ogni critica saremmo già estinti da un pezzo.


----------



## serena (27 Ottobre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi diciamo che per te sarebbe stato "meglio" se lui, nonostante il suo problema, ti avesse continuamente rassicurato sulla tua femminilità/sensualità/capacità di attizzarlo/ecc?


Certo che no, anche perchè chiaramente il quel momento l'insicurezza che si stava generando in me era l'ultimo dei suoi (e anche dei miei) pensieri. 
Certo, dirmi all'inizio che il suo problema si manifestava solo con me, per poi ritrattare dopo un (bel) pò e confessarmi che invece è così da sempre, beh,non mi ha aiutata. 
In effetti, il livello di intimità che ora lui ha raggiunto con me sembra essere il più elevato in assoluto rispetto ai precedenti. Questo dovrebbe rendermi felice, e mi rende felice, perchè è tutto grazie al percorso fatto insieme. Ma il problema adesso sembra essersi quasi rovesciato!
 





Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un bel problema! Però ribadisco che, secondo me, devi parlare chiaro con lui. Eh pure lui...lui ha il problema e lascia decidere a te???


Sì... lascia decidere a me. Non è così su tutto, questo è chiaro, altrimenti col cavolo che parlerei di "coppia perfetta". Ma questa faccenda lo mortifica e lo imbarazza, quindi anche quando ne parliamo, fa una fatica tremenda... prende i miei consigli, mi dice "proviamo", ma credo che prima di vuotare il sacco completamente (certe cose me le ha confessate dopo quasi un anno) ci vorrà ancora del tempo.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Ottobre 2010)

Un pò di risposte sparse.



serena ha detto:


> Questo forum è terapeutico... se mi scrive il *vecchio* lo mando a quel paese...


Ho ucciso per molto meno :mrgreen:



serena ha detto:


> Ho speso stipendi in completi  intimi costosi, mi sono raccolta i capelli (una cosa che odio) perchè a  lui piacciono legati, ho comprato gel per massaggi stimolanti e guardato  *film hard assurdi*,  assunto posizioni stravaganti e poco piacevoli per  me (ma piacevoli per lui...)


Per quanto riguarda il grassetto: Ma siete matti ? :mrgreen: Film hard con un uomo che ha problemi ? E poi cominciano i paragoni e mi sà tanto che la scusa: "Ma no caro non ti preoccupare, non ce l'ha veramente così, è un effetto speciale" non reggerebbe tanto.

A parte gli scherzi: in un periodo della mia vita ho avuto esattamente gli stessi problemi del tuo ragazzo. Mi ero messo iniseme ad una ragazza e ci sono voluti mesi per avere, non dico un rapporto soddisfacente, ma un vero e proprio rapporto: partivo come se dovessi spaccare il mondo, come se dovessi giocare mondiale, europei, mundialito, cempions lig, e coppa uefa tutte insieme, poi appena dato il calcio d'inizio, pluff....partita finita per impraticabilità di campo :incazzato:
Ogni volta era un botta sulle gengive del mio ego, ovviamente. Lei, più o meno come te fece di tutto per risolvere questa cosa. Poi un giorno, tutto funzionò d'incanto: la differenza con le altre volte ? Quella volta invece della solita biancheria intima da paura, lei venne a letto con: Pigiamone felpato, calzettoni di lana, cappuccio della nonna  Psicologia da due soldi spicciola e che deve essere presa con le dovute cautele: forse vedendola così l'ho vista meno "impegnativa", forse ho realizzato che non dovevo dimostrare niente, ma semplicemente godermela. Morale della favola: 8 anni insieme 

Poi rispondo agli altri...mò vado a prende il caffè :mrgreen:


----------



## Cat (27 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo: sarebbe stato corretto e carino non aver dato giudizi su Serena da parte delle persone che hanno scritto prima di me.
> 
> 2) Serena, stando a quel che ha scritto,non è una donna che scopa in giro alle spalle del suo ragazzo, ma che ha avuto un'avventura con un uomo e che sta riflettendo sulla questione: a mio avviso non è emancipata quella donna che agisce liberamente,senza costrizione, e poi accetta che altri la facciano sentire in colpa per le sue azioni, "frustandosi" in pubblico. Punto.


 
quoto.
la si finisse una buona volta di GIUDICARE le persone.
è più costruttivo e corretto dare proprie opinioni sulla questione e consigli se si fosse al suo posto ma....non giudizi .


----------



## Tubarao (27 Ottobre 2010)

Per quanto riguarda il discorso del GIUDICARE gli altri.



serena ha detto:


> Ma una deve per forza essere tr**a oppure non esserlo? La via di mezzo?


Serena chiede.



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, riassumendo, no, per quello che può valere, io non penso affatto  tu sia una troia, comincerei a pensarlo solo nel caso in cui, alla luce  di quello che ti è successo, tu continuassi a comportarti allo stesso  modo, rendendo un infelice il tuo ragazzo e raccontando balle a lui e a  te stessa, in parole povere, menandotela. Consapevolezza e  coerenza.


Tubarao risponde. E' così che funzionano i confronti. E tutto il preambolo che ho fatto nel mio post è proprio per farle capire che il suo interlocutore, cioè io, tutto è meno che un novello Catone pronto a lanciare strali verso la sua persona. Lungi da me l'idea di giudicare. (L'unico al mondo che aveva il diritto di giudicare, secondo le ultime informazioni in mio possesso, dicono che l'abbiano inchiodato ad una croce un paio di migliaia di anni addietro). 

E ora parliamo di emancipazione. Serena, mi riferisco al tuo episodio solo perchè siamo nel tuo thread, ma avrei, naturalmente, potuto usare migliaia di altri esempi. Se lei, ad un certo punto, durante un viaggio, fra Barberino del Mugello e Firenze ha deciso di strombazzarsi uno rispondendo ad un istinto ben preciso, non ci vedo nulla di particolare, anzi, in fondo è stata anche un'esperienza che l'ha aiutata per certi versi. E se per assurdo lei avesse realizzato che cedere a quel tipo d'istinti fosse la sua strada, avesse visto l'impossibilità di perseguirla con il suo uomo, l'avesse lasciato e fosse diventata "La laggenda della A1 uscita Barberino del Mugello", bhè, altro che troia, bensi, chapeux: ecco una che sa quello che vuole e che sa come averlo. Una emancipata ? Bho....sicuramente una persona coerente con se stessa, come lo è adesso che invece ha deciso che è con il suo uomo che vuole provare ad andare avanti.

Chi mi stà altamente sulle bolas ? I doppi. Quelli che avrebbero continuato a cedere i propri istinti ma non alla luce del sole, perchè il paese e piccolo e la gente mormora, perchè se mia moglie mi becca poi sono casini. Quelli in fila sulle loro macchinine sulla Salaria e che poi tornano a casa dalla mogliettina. Quelli che si comprtano così li paragono a gente i a cui piace provare l'ebbrezza di un lancio col paracadute saltando dal tavolo del soggiorno, tanto se il paracadute non apre non mi faccio niente :mrgreen: Fallo saltando da un aereo in volo con l'evenienza che ti sfracelli al suolo. Fifa eeehh ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (27 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ....
> Chi mi stà altamente sulle bolas ? I doppi. Quelli che avrebbero continuato a cedere i propri istinti ma non alla luce del sole, perchè il paese e piccolo e la gente mormora, perchè se mia moglie mi becca poi sono casini. Quelli in fila sulle loro macchinine sulla Salaria e che poi tornano a casa dalla mogliettina. Quelli che si comprtano così li paragono a gente i a cui piace provare l'ebbrezza di un lancio col paracadute saltando dal tavolo del soggiorno, tanto se il paracadute non apre non mi faccio niente :mrgreen: Fallo saltando da un aereo in volo con l'evenienza che ti sfracelli al suolo. Fifa eeehh ??? :mrgreen:


Quoto alla grande, sei un bell'acquisto Tubarao! :up:

...e capisco Serena... Quando ci sono problemi di sesso in una coppia o li risolvi o può succedere quello che è successo a serena... (capitan ovvio )


----------



## Eliade (27 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Certo che no, anche perchè chiaramente il quel momento l'insicurezza che si stava generando in me era l'ultimo dei suoi (e anche dei miei) pensieri.
> Certo, dirmi all'inizio che il suo problema si manifestava solo con me, per poi ritrattare dopo un (bel) pò e confessarmi che invece è così da sempre, beh,non mi ha aiutata.
> In effetti, il livello di intimità che ora lui ha raggiunto con me sembra essere il più elevato in assoluto rispetto ai precedenti. Questo dovrebbe rendermi felice, e mi rende felice, perchè è tutto grazie al percorso fatto insieme. Ma il problema adesso sembra essersi quasi rovesciato!


 Quando parli di livello d'intimità, intendi il suo..diciamo, acquisto di durata?
Mi sembra strano che tu parli d'intimità, quando praticamente sembri non volerlo troppo fare. 
Almeno così ho capito...





> Sì... lascia decidere a me. Non è così su tutto, questo è chiaro, altrimenti col cavolo che parlerei di "coppia perfetta". Ma questa faccenda lo mortifica e lo imbarazza, quindi anche quando ne parliamo, fa una fatica tremenda... prende i miei consigli, mi dice "proviamo", ma credo che prima di vuotare il sacco completamente (certe cose me le ha confessate dopo quasi un anno) ci vorrà ancora del tempo.


 Così non va proprio. Hai mai pensato/provato di metterlo alle strette? Cioè di dirgli un qualcosa del tipo:"amore, sarà anche che ti mortifica, che t'imbarazza...ma così non posso continuare! Tu avrai anche un problema, e su questo non dico nulla...ma a me ci pensi? Ti rendi conto che scarichi su di me il tutto?? Non mi dai alcun che di sicurezza! Allora o si affronta il problema...oppure mio caro andiamo verso altri orizzonti"



			
				Tubarao ha detto:
			
		

> Chi mi stà altamente sulle bolas ? I doppi. Quelli che avrebbero continuato a cedere i propri istinti ma non alla luce del sole, perchè il paese e piccolo e la gente mormora, perchè se mia moglie mi becca poi sono casini. Quelli in fila sulle loro macchinine sulla Salaria e che poi tornano a casa dalla mogliettina. Quelli che si comprtano così li paragono a gente i a cui piace provare l'ebbrezza di un lancio col paracadute saltando dal tavolo del soggiorno, tanto se il paracadute non apre non mi faccio niente :mrgreen: Fallo saltando da un aereo in volo con l'evenienza che ti sfracelli al suolo. Fifa eeehh ???


:up:
Quali erano le frasi che ti avrebbo fatto sudare freddo??:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Quindi... la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe lasciare il mio ragazzo? E' davvero così impossibile essere innamorata di un un uomo e desiderarne un altro?
> Io non voglio una storia con il 40enne, non voglio innamorarmi di lui, non lo voglio come compagno.
> Il mio ragazzo mi dà tutto quello che cerco... o quasi. Forse desidero troppo? Desiderare che anche il sesso sia meraviglioso è volere troppo? E sempre e comunque la donna che tradisce deve pensare a sè come ad una poco di buono?
> Io non so più chi sono. Non so nemmeno cosa voglio. Ma so che è col mio ragazzo che voglio passare tutti i giorni a venire. Ma forse il fatto è che non me lo merito proprio uno come lui??



Non leggo oltre, rispondo a questo.

Se per te il sesso è una componente importante della tua vita, ti mancherà sempre di più. Già adesso ti ha portato a tradire dopo poco tempo che stavi col tuo fantastico ragazzo...

Il sesso non migliorerà. Credimi. Col tuo ragazzo non migliorerà, evidentemente siete su lunghezze d'onda diverse.
Non fatico a credere che vada benissimo su tutti gli altri fronti, devi sapere tu quanto è importante il sesso per te. Ma mi sa che un indizio ce l'hai già...

Rispetto a questo interrogativo, l'importanza eventuale dell'altro tizio è evanescente.
Non credo che tu abbia tradito perchè l'altro sia così eccezionale. Hai tradito perchè volevi qualcosa che col tuo ragazzo non hai.
Personalmente, sono convinta che non lo avrai mai. 

Secondo me, umilmente, le tue riflessioni dovrebbero iniziare da qui...


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Senzasperanze, sinceramente non me la sentirei dire che il sesso non migliorerà. Un conto è con uno che problemi non ne ha ed agisce sempre in quel modo, un'altro è avere dei problemi e da quanto si evince lui li ha sepre avuti e per questo ho consigliato uno psicologo, deve essere stato qualcosa di assurdo nel passato. Se uno ha dei probolemi lo si lascia solo finchè non muore perchè tanto ti dicono che tanto vale fare così? Se lui ha avuto dei miglioramenti è già un vantaggio non da poco, vuol dire che è in un trend positivo, mica malvagio, solo che ancora non basta per lei. 
Serena, però un consiglo te lo voglio dare, non pensarti mai passionale o qualcosa di simile, potresti un giorno avere una doccia fredda incredibile, meglio non connotarsi mai, almeno non si riescono ad avere delusioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un paio di considerazioni.
> 
> La prima: se una donna, da quando frequento un pò questo forum, dovesse dirmi cose tipo "Sei l'uomo con il quale voglio invecchiare", oppure "Sono felice con te e non vorrei nessun altro al mio fianco", comincerei veramente a sudare freddo.
> 
> La seconda (un tantinello più seria): quelle due o tre cosette (più in là non vado) che conosco sul sesso me le hanno insegnato le donne con cui stavo, mica i Pokemon, e veramente *non riesco a capire come possa essere così difficile insegnare al proprio partner come farti godere*  E anche nel caso in cui i problemi dovessere essere più seri (fisici) continuo a sostenere come esistano innumerevole metodi per superarli. Certo il tutto dovrebbe essere fatto con la dovuta delicatezza e tatto, ma considerare insormontabili problemi di sesso nel 2010, quasi 2011, mi sembra eccessivo.



Più o meno tutti sono in grado di imparare a strimpellare tre accordi sulla chitarra. Da qui a diventare un chitarrista decente ne passa.
Se lei ha bisogno di ascoltare buona musica...

Personalmente, ritengo che anche nel sesso funzioni come per le altre arti. Ci vuole una certa dosa di talento innato, oltre che buoni insegnanti.


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Più o meno tutti sono in grado di imparare a strimpellare tre accordi sulla chitarra. Da qui a diventare un chitarrista decente ne passa.
> Se lei ha bisogno di ascoltare buona musica...
> 
> Personalmente, ritengo che anche nel sesso funzioni come per le altre arti. Ci vuole una certa dosa di talento innato, oltre che buoni insegnanti.


Nessuna dote, assolutamente non c'è dote per quello, ma altro che può essere alla portata di tutti. La chitarra è un qualcosa di particolare e sinceramente interessante, ma il sesso paragonato è come paragonare il fare la millefoglie (la chitarra) contro della pasta in bianco (il sesso). Per la pasta in bianco si deve voler porvare a fare e basta.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuna dote, assolutamente non c'è dote per quello, ma altro che può essere alla portata di tutti. La chitarra è un qualcosa di particolare e sinceramente interessante, ma il sesso paragonato è come paragonare il fare la millefoglie (la chitarra) contro della pasta in bianco (il sesso). Per la pasta in bianco si deve voler porvare a fare e basta.


Pompare la mazza dentro e fuori fino a eiaculare, sì, è alla portata di quasi tutti, a meno di problemi fisici. 
Essere in grado di far provare piacere a una donna è già molto diverso.
Essere in grado di farle sbarrare gli occhi dallo stupore e dal piacere, altro che millefoglie.

Ripeto, sono opinioni personali.


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Senzasperanze, io non sono un artista e negli anni pure ho scoperto mille cose che non sono nelle mia capacità, ma in tutti. Ho avuto alcune soddisfazioni incredibili con le donne eppure so di non essere ne più ne meno degli altri, so solo una piccola cosa, che una persona deve agire in maniera del tutto casuale quasi, imparando a scoprire la persona che si ha davanti senza rifarsi mai al passato.


----------



## Alispezzate (27 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi mi stà altamente sulle bolas ? I doppi. Quelli che avrebbero continuato a cedere i propri istinti ma non alla luce del sole, perchè il paese e piccolo e la gente mormora, perchè se mia moglie mi becca poi sono casini. Quelli in fila sulle loro macchinine sulla Salaria e che poi tornano a casa dalla mogliettina. Quelli che si comprtano così li paragono a gente i a cui piace provare l'ebbrezza di un lancio col paracadute saltando dal tavolo del soggiorno, tanto se il paracadute non apre non mi faccio niente :mrgreen: Fallo saltando da un aereo in volo con l'evenienza che ti sfracelli al suolo. Fifa eeehh ??? :mrgreen:


Odio i doppi anche io. Leggo tutte queste storie e davvero mi passa la voglia di stare con qualcuno perchè a questo punto davvero basta un viaggio di lavoro per ritrovarsi cornuto e ingannato


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Odio i doppi anche io. Leggo tutte queste storie e davvero mi passa la voglia di stare con qualcuno perchè a questo punto davvero basta un viaggio di lavoro per ritrovarsi cornuto e ingannato


Carissima, in questi casi un accendino (uno zippo per la precisione) ed un poco di benzina aiutano davvero a far andare a fuoco un'auto. Dopo un trattamento del genere un fedifrago credo che capirebbe che errare è proprio umano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Pompare la mazza dentro e fuori fino a eiaculare, sì, è alla portata di quasi tutti, a meno di problemi fisici.
> Essere in grado di far provare piacere a una donna è già molto diverso.
> Essere in grado di farle sbarrare gli occhi dallo stupore e dal piacere, altro che millefoglie.
> 
> *Ripeto, sono opinioni personali*.


............ che se si diffondessero un poco di più tra la popolazione, in particolare tra quella maschile, forse molte storie avrebbero miglior fortuna.

Molti di noi ometti non hanno ancora capito che, al di là della semplice riproduzione, la "dotazione" maschile non è altro che un mezzo per ottenere ciò che il lato........ femminile sa realizzare.

Se un uomo è solo "maschio", sarà felicissimo di grugnire come un porco fino al culmine, mostrando i muscoli se ce li ha o il portafogli in loro mancanza, ma c'è da sperare, e non solo per le donne ma anche per i maschietti, che questi imparino un minimo di sensibilità e fantasia e che non basta cambiare posizione perchè il "dentro e fuori" diventi qualcosa di più.
E *di più* può diventarlo, tanto anche.
Per fortuna!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

*Piccolo stacco musicale*

*E a questo punto ci vuole *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWHx31xKQBg


​


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, in questi casi un accendino (uno zippo per la precisione) ed un poco di benzina aiutano davvero a far andare a fuoco un'auto. Dopo un trattamento del genere un fedifrago credo che capirebbe che errare è proprio umano.


 
Eh, si! Dopo un gesto eroico come questo, chissà uno come si sente realizzato!

Che uomo! Che macho!

Eh, si, uomini come quelli che vedi in certi bar, con la canottiera unta perfino a gennaio, ma riscaldati dai tatuaggi epici che gli ricoprono i muscoli gonfi di tutta la loro intelligenza e la verza gonfia di birra.

Eh, si, quella è proprio il tipo di "giustizia" modello "Ivan il Terribile", tutto tronfio ed orgoglione per le sue bravate negli stadi.

Ah, come non rimpiangere i bei tempi quando i veri uomini si mostravano vicendevolmente, orgoglioni, le cicatrici, le mutilazioni subite in guerra, ed ubriachi andavano a montare le femmine, non prima di averle pestate un po', ste troie.......

Ah, sigh, nostalgia.............


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eh, si! Dopo un gesto eroico come questo, chissà uno come si sente realizzato!
> 
> Che uomo! Che macho!
> 
> ...


Hai qualcosa contro i tatuaggi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai qualcosa contro i tatuaggi?


Contro quelli che vorrebbero nascondere l'imbecillità e non ottengono altro che amplificarla si.

"Ivan il Terribile" mi pare un buon esempio di questo genere.

Poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole di sè. A me non interessano.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Più o meno tutti sono in grado di imparare a strimpellare tre accordi sulla chitarra. Da qui a diventare un chitarrista decente ne passa.
> Se lei ha bisogno di ascoltare buona musica...
> 
> Personalmente, ritengo che anche nel sesso funzioni come per le altre arti. Ci vuole una certa dosa di talento innato, oltre che buoni insegnanti.


Quindi tutti quelli che non hanno il nome che inizia per R e finisce per occo si dovrebbero mettere l'anima in pace, tutti poveri artisti di strada :mrgreen:

Seriamente; sulla storia del talento innato e i buoni insegnanti fino ad un certo punto,  mi trovi anche d'accordo, ma anche nella musica, di Mozart o di Bach non è che ne nascano uno al giorno.

Penso che in certe situazioni invece lo scoglio più difficile da riuscire a superare, non sia diventare bravo a suonare, ma capire che musica si vuole ascoltare: se mi suoni come Segovia il "Concerto di Aranjuez" quando io ho voglia di ascoltare un bel blues di B.B.King, potrai essere anche un virtuoso della chitarra, ma hai comunque toppato


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Contro quelli che vorrebbero nascondere l'imbecillità e non ottengono altro che amplificarla si.
> 
> "Ivan il Terribile" mi pare un buon esempio di questo genere.
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole di sè. A me non interessano.


Ivanne e terribile (non so di che poi) non sono a conoscenza.

So che il tatuaggio e' una forma d'Arte antichissima  :

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatuaggio#Origini_del_tatuaggio


PS comunque io ne ho uno, e non sono "terribile :mrgreen: .


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ivanne e terribile (non so di che poi) non sono a conoscenza.
> 
> So che il tatuaggio e' una forma d'Arte antichissima  :
> 
> ...


"Ivan il terribile" è il cretino soprannome di quel cretino dell'est che ha fatto casino in uno stadio un paio di settimane fa.

......Certo che spiccare poi così tanto in mezzo a quella bolgia di imbecilli suoi pari...... chissà che orgoglione che è !!! 

Il tatuaggio io non lo critico, ma c'è arte e merda.

Sono istintivamente contrario ai segni permanenti sul corpo, compresi, anzi in prima fila i piercing: mi paiono, anzichè qualcosa di "antico", solo qualcosa di primitivo, ma non nego che ciò che è bello fa piacere vederlo(e qui parlo solo dei tatuaggi).

Lungi da me l'assioma "tatuaggio=coglione", per quanto troppo spesso sia valido quello "tanto coglione=tanti tatuaggi".


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> "Ivan il terribile" è il cretino soprannome di quel cretino dell'est che ha fatto casino in uno stadio un paio di settimane fa.
> 
> ......Certo che spiccare poi così tanto in mezzo a quella bolgia di imbecilli suoi pari...... chissà che orgoglione che è !!!
> 
> ...


Di Ivan e suoi simili: Me ne fotto altamemte ... vandali del genere meritano solo la galera.


Per i tatuaggi, ognuno ha la sua opinione:*Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno*. (Mike Dirnt) :updue:


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alce, io agisco con il sorriso in faccia, non hai idea di quello che posso fare con l'innato sorriso che mi contraddistingue. Io sono per una cosa semplice, una persona ti fa del male...tu gli fai molto più male, almeno capirà davvero di avertene fatto.
Io non ho agito in questo modo sbagliando alla grande, mi sono reso conto che seguendo questa strada non avrei sofferto per nulla ed avrei "lasciato il segno", se solo potessi tornare indietro nel tempo!!! Non ne abbiate a male, ma le troppe cose che mi sono accadute nella vita con tutti che mi dicevano che dovevo imparare a sopportare mi hanno fatto capire che sopportare è da deboli, da persone che sanno solo chinare il capo ed io l'ho fatto troppe volte, l'ho fatto davvero troppe volte.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi tutti quelli che non hanno il nome che inizia per R e finisce per occo si dovrebbero mettere l'anima in pace, tutti poveri artisti di strada :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriamente; sulla storia del talento innato e i buoni insegnanti fino ad un certo punto, mi trovi anche d'accordo, ma anche nella musica, di Mozart o di Bach non è che ne nascano uno al giorno.
> 
> Penso che in certe situazioni invece lo scoglio più difficile da riuscire a superare, non sia diventare bravo a sei a suonare, ma capire che musica si vuole ascoltare: se mi suoni come Segovia il "Concerto di Aranjuez" quando io ho voglia di ascoltare un bel blues di B.B.King, potrai essere anche un virtuoso della chitarra, ma hai comunque toppato


Se a letto non funziona da subito..mi spiace, ma non sarà mai un idillio.
Si, certo..le cose possono sempre migliorare un pochino..Si parla..Si cerca di capirsi, di venirsi incontro.
Ma detto come lo direbbe uno scaricatore di porto. Se a una donna non piace suonare il flauto, non farà mai dei bei p*****
E la stessa cosa si può tranquillamente rigirare all'uomo (cambiando i genitali ovviamente! :carneval
Io accetto scommesse sul fatto che questa storia non ha un futuro, a meno che Serena non voglia sopprimere la propria frustrazione sessuale per non perdere l'uomo che è convinta di amare.
Si può fare anche così..ma poi sai quante corna poveretto?

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi tutti quelli che non hanno il nome che inizia per R e finisce per occo si dovrebbero mettere l'anima in pace, tutti poveri artisti di strada :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriamente; sulla storia del talento innato e i buoni insegnanti fino ad un certo punto,  mi trovi anche d'accordo, ma anche nella musica, di Mozart o di Bach non è che ne nascano uno al giorno.
> 
> Penso che in certe situazioni invece lo scoglio più difficile da riuscire a superare, non sia diventare bravo a suonare, ma capire che musica si vuole ascoltare: se mi suoni come Segovia il "Concerto di Aranjuez" quando io ho voglia di ascoltare un bel blues di B.B.King, potrai essere anche un virtuoso della chitarra, ma hai comunque toppato


Io non do per scontato che Rocco sia bravo nel sesso. E' di certo un ottimo ginnasta, dicono, ma quanto sia bravo DAVVERO a dare piacere a una donna è un altro paio di maniche.
Nel talento del sesso io metto anche, per l'appunto, la capacità di capire cosa l'altro vuole. E' un talento. Come il saper ascoltare, l'empatia.

Bach e Mozart ce ne sono pochi, ma ottimi musicisti già di più. Musicisti discreti ancora di più, se poi si mettono a suonare insieme ad altri musicisti discreti saranno contenti entrambi.
Il problema è se Mozart vuole fare un duetto con uno strimpellatore della domenica.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alce, io agisco con il sorriso in faccia, non hai idea di quello che posso fare con l'innato sorriso che mi contraddistingue. Io sono per una cosa semplice, una persona ti fa del male...tu gli fai molto più male, almeno capirà davvero di avertene fatto.
> Io non ho agito in questo modo sbagliando alla grande, mi sono reso conto che seguendo questa strada non avrei sofferto per nulla ed avrei "lasciato il segno", se solo potessi tornare indietro nel tempo!!! Non ne abbiate a male, ma le troppe cose che mi sono accadute nella vita con tutti che mi dicevano che dovevo imparare a sopportare mi hanno fatto capire che sopportare è da deboli, da persone che sanno solo chinare il capo ed io l'ho fatto troppe volte, l'ho fatto davvero troppe volte.


Ti sei arruolato nella parte più stupida ed inutile dell'Umanità.
Contento tu.
Non ti lamentare se poi ti si isola. Io a questo punto ti metto in ignore, non voglio più avere a che fare con la tua paranoia.
Non sono in grado di aiutarti in alcun modo, quindi è pure inutile che ti critichi. Inoltre devo difendermi, come farei nei confronti di un virus o di un animale pericoloso.
Perchè è questa, ora, l'immagine che ho di te: un animale impaurito, e pertanto pericoloso.

Ti dico solo un'ultima cosa, poi ti cancello: ricordati che ogni forma di violenza è solo dimostrazione di paura. Chi non ha paura non ha bisogno di agire o pensare in modo violento.
Ti auguro di trovare il più tardi possibile qualcuno più forte di te, ma stai sicuro che lo troverai, per quanto tu possa esercitarti nell'odio.
Good luck.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Io non do per scontato che Rocco sia bravo nel sesso. E' di certo un ottimo ginnasta, dicono, ma quanto sia bravo DAVVERO a dare piacere a una donna è un altro paio di maniche.
> Nel talento del sesso io metto anche, per l'appunto, la capacità di capire cosa l'altro vuole. E' un talento. Come il saper ascoltare, l'empatia.
> 
> Bach e Mozart ce ne sono pochi, ma ottimi musicisti già di più. Musicisti discreti ancora di più, se poi si mettono a suonare insieme ad altri musicisti discreti saranno contenti entrambi.
> Il problema è se Mozart vuole fare un duetto con uno strimpellatore della domenica.


:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:
> 
> Buscopann



Uao non pensavo di provocare questo effetto... ne sono sinceramente lusingata... 

Mi sa che quella faccina va usata con parsimonia...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Nel talento del sesso io metto anche, per l'appunto, la capacità di capire cosa l'altro vuole. E' un talento. Come il saper ascoltare, l'empatia.


Quella di Rocco era più che altro una battuta provocatrice ma la penso come te, come sul pezzo che ti ho quotato, ed infatti ho detto che non è facile, ma neanche impossibile. Tu sostieni che sia un talento, io sostengo che è qualcosa che si può anche affinare col tempo. Certo, quando incroci quello/a con cui scatta la famosa chimica e tutto funziona alla grande già dalla prima botta, tutto il resto potrebbe sembrarti minestra riscaldata, ma come tutte le cose, sostengo che anche il sesso possa essere crescita comune.

Certo, è pacifico che poi puoi crescere quanto ti pare ma se si è due rette sghembe non ci s'incontrerà mai...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella di Rocco era più che altro una battuta provocatrice ma la penso come te, come sul pezzo che ti ho quotato, ed infatti ho detto che non è facile, ma neanche impossibile. Tu sostieni che sia un talento, io sostengo che è qualcosa che si può anche affinare col tempo. Certo, quando incroci quello/a con cui scatta la famosa chimica e tutto funziona alla grande già dalla prima botta, tutto il resto potrebbe sembrarti minestra riscaldata, ma come tutte le cose, sostengo che anche il sesso possa essere crescita comune.
> 
> Certo, è pacifico che poi puoi crescere quanto ti pare ma se si è due rette sghembe non ci s'incontrerà mai...



 chi non è in grado di crescere, non dà mostra di talento 
Mi sa che in fondo siamo d'accordo.
Non credo che si "nasca imparati" ma come per la musica, pittura, cucina, informatica, si può arrivare solo fino a un certo punto, non oltre.
E se hai talento e non lo affini, è peggio che non averlo.
(tuttavia mi risulta strano pensare a una persona talentuosa nel sesso che non ha intenzione di affinarsi... )
E' bellissimo immaginare due persone che si incontrano, si innamorano (dai concedimelo, lo so che non è necessario) e ogni volta... "fanno meglio".

Quello con cui scatta la chimica, forse è la persona che sessualmente è più affine a te... tuo pari nel bene e nel male ?


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Il problema è se Mozart vuole fare un duetto con uno strimpellatore della domenica.


Tempore brumali vir patiens,
Animo vernali lasciviens.

E' che magari solo chi si sveglia nella bassa padana alla fine d'Ottobre lo capisce, oppure siete nell'emisfero Australe oppure ancora le fanciulle non sono temporizzate, ma questo florilegio di vezzi stilnovisti di mentule e musicisti mi par un dipinto arcimboldesco.

Che siam tutti concordi che l'uomo dal naso ben piantato sia un buon compagno d'alcova se riesce a scavare, tra le frattaglie maleodoranti ed aspre, la cornucopia di lascivia che, ben trastullata, faccia rumorosamente sudare l'incipriata dalle labbra vermiglie che gli concedesse i favori.
E siam pure d'accordo che la brava donzella sia quella che riece a trovare piacere nel farsi decorare anche dall'improvvisato pasticcere.

Misura unica della bravura d'entrambi è la donna.

Oh Santa Polenta!

Se il Grande Ingegnere del Grande Universo avesse progettato le automobili come è stato progettato il ridicolo apparato femminile, ora viaggeremo sulle macchine dei Flinstones e con le ruote quadrate in aggiunta!

E' tutto sbagliato, tutto da rifare!

Questo urlerebbe il buon progettista davanti ad un testo di ginecologia!

Non funziona, è evidente.

Cioè, passi la scatola di cioccolatini che si regala ad inizio serata...
Passi pure il fatto di dover aprire la portiera della macchina e la porta del ristorante...
Ok, il conto alla romana è poco romantico...

Ma poi?
Se lì sotto ci sono le geometrie sbagliate, coma si fa a far stare la credenza rettangolare in una stanza rotonda e pretendere che aderisca alle pareti?
E il pavimento? Ne vogliamo parlare?
Mattonelle tutte diseguali! E la porta non si chiude neppure!
Gli scarichi perdono da tutte le parti, muffe ovunque!
Per terra non ci vuol mangiare neppure il cane!
Le pareti trasudano salnitro, l'intonaco casca a pezzi.
Se vuoi attaccare un quadro a destra rischi di bucare lo scarico della toilette, se lo vuoi appendere alla sinistra i vicini protestano, se martelli sul fondo dopo un po' le fai male e se poi vuoi usare il biadesivo, pensi solo a te stesso!

Qui non è Mozart che non vuol duettare con Nevruz...

Qui è una batteria di pentole che non pò diventare la Filarmonica di Berlino neppure se la dirige Baremboim...

Del resto misurare uno scantinato è sempre divertente,
Quando non fa schifo.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Comincio a pensare che tu abbia qualche problema con la mera fisica dei corpi?
Ti schifano gli umori vari?

Giuro, ho riso come una matta in certi punti  poi però mi è venuto questo dubbio -che in effetti avrebbe forse dovuto venirmi in mente ben prima, ma si sa che sono torda.

Colgo l'occasione però per affermare l'ovvio, purtroppo scivolato via nei miei post, che ritengo che pure una donna può essere talentuosa o meno nel dare piacere a un uomo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che tu abbia qualche problema con la mera fisica dei corpi?
> Ti schifano gli umori vari?
> 
> Giuro, ho riso come una matta in certi punti  poi però mi è venuto questo dubbio -che in effetti avrebbe forse dovuto venirmi in mente ben prima, ma si sa che sono torda.
> ...


Hahahahahah! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Il grande Maestro Rab delle volte è sconvolgente!

Direi che il tuo dubbio, cara Speranza, non abbia modo di esser tale, dopo cotanto esordio del nostro Poeta di Corte.

Mi sa che chi la pensa in quel modo abbia preso la "pillola" sbagliata.
Io preferisco "la tana della Bianconiglia" :mrgreen::rotfl:.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che tu abbia qualche problema con la mera fisica dei corpi?
> Ti schifano gli umori vari?


Nessun problema colla fisica.
Tribologicamente parlando sono abbastanza rodato.

Certo però non sostituirei il condimento dell'insalata con gli umori di cui sopra, neppure dopo aver tenuto la muliebre cavia un anno alimentata solo con ananassi succosi.

Del resto sono un po' vittoriano,
e certe cose, senza affetto, non valgono il tempo perso.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nessun problema colla fisica.
> Tribologicamente parlando sono abbastanza rodato.
> 
> Certo però non sostituirei il condimento dell'insalata con gli umori di cui sopra, neppure dopo aver tenuto la muliebre cavia un anno alimentata solo con ananassi succosi.
> ...



Insomma non ti piacciono certe cose, immagino. De gustibus 

Scusa, pura ed inutile curiosità.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Ottobre 2010)

Quella del progettista e la macchina dei Flinstones però è da stending ovescion :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2010)

Ma Serena che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Alce, di persone cattive ne ho incontrate ed ho sempre pensato che non poteva sempre andare così...alla fine chi mi doveva aiutare mi ha detto chiaramente che è civile sbragarsi e piegarsi a novanta per pigliarlo in quel posto, ho capito che chi mi voleva insegnare tutto era uno avvezzo al pigliarlo in quel posto ed ho deciso che l'unica difesa buona è l'attacco a chi mi attacca. la storia umana è piena di questo, gli uomini si fanno le guerre per questo ed io farò le mie dovute guerre con chi calpesta quello che per me è importante.

Rabarbaro, concordo con il grande ingegnere dell'universo, ma adoro il pompiere galattico!!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti… sono nuova, mi chiamo Serena, ho 25 anni e vi leggo già da un po’ . Oggi scorrevo i thread, nella speranza di trovare una situazione simile alla mia e «rubare» consigli, ma ogni situazione è diversa dall’altra, così ho preso  il coraggio a due mani e ho deciso di vuotare il sacco.
> 
> Circa un mese fa, ho tradito il mio ragazzo. Stiamo insieme da poco più di un anno, e facciamo dei grandi progetti insieme: vogliamo andare a convivere, vogliamo avere dei bambini.
> Fin dall’inizio, anche se l’amore per lui è stata ed è come un’esplosione nel cuore, la nostra vita sessuale ha lasciato molto a desiderare. Lui aveva dei problemi di erezione abbastanza frequenti, tant’è che, prima di riuscire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, ci abbiamo messo quasi sei mesi. Ora le cose sono migliorate, ma non vanno come vorrei.
> ...


Amica mia, 
Ho letto con enorme attenzione la tua storia. E tutti i post a seguire...
Mi sono fatto una grassa risata, per i 40 minuti di sbattimento, e ho sorriso tanto alle allusioni musicali. Ma mi hai impensierito. Molto. Molto.
Vediamo cosa ti posso dire:
La prima cosa il sesso: ma amica mia, quello non dovrebbe essere la giusta ricreazione, la colla, il cemento di due persone che si amano? 
Certo posso immaginare il brivido di questa tua bella mattana con lo sposato, per 40 minuti, ti sei trasformata. Speriamo che lui non abbia stanato da te un lato che non conoscevi, un lato che ora non hai il coraggio di condividere con il tuo partner. 
Mi rendo conto della problematica. Me ne rendo conto.
Ma renditi conto che una mattana è una mattana una storia d'amore, una grande storia d'amore tutta un'altra cosa.
Penso sia impossibile continuare ad amarsi se il sesso non funziona. Io almeno mi spengo come un lumino, ho sempre temuto il giudizio altrui su questo campo. E mentre abilmente mi sottraevo a certi giudizi, mi mascheravo mi tranceravo, mi dicevo, coltivo questo lato nascosto di me, vedrai Conte un giorno una la troverai che ti permetta di vivere la tua sessualità come meglio credi, a 360 gradi. 
Posso dirti che una volta nella vita mi sono tradito, e quella che chiameremo Giulia, non la dimenticherò...mi prese e mi rivoltò come un calzino, ma poi se ne andò nella nebbia, io rimasi là imbambolato e felice, dicendo...ah ma casso gli asini volano in certi giorni...

Ascoltami con molta attenzione Serena:
Ti è stata fornita la possibilità di vivere secondo l'egida di A o l'egida di B.
Vuoi credere all'egida A:
Comincia a dirti, ma no, dai in fondo il sesso non è tutto, è una cosa che esiste, serve solo a far figli, io amo il mio ragazzo e voglio condividere tutto con lui, sono io, la spostata, cazzo mi devo dare una calmata..." Non si vive di solo scopate XD"....Un giorno non venire a piangere da me, dicendo, ma questa non era la vita che volevo vivere...perchè io Conte, non ho MAI accettato un solo minuto di non poter vivere la vita che volevo vivere.

Serena, ho patito tutti i disagi, le frustrazioni, i rifiuti, mi sono riempito di seghe mentali, della serie è colpa mia, ho il cazzo piccolo, sono piccolo e insignificante, sono brutto, non sono appettibile...si si si un cazzo, ma si loro amano il "bravo ragazzo", temeranno sempre il mio lato torbido e oscuro.

Vuoi vivere sotto l'egida B, lì ci vogliono nervi saldissimi. Perchè credimi, lì l'unico grande valore è il PIACERE, e lì o riesci a vivere la tua fase alta, vivendo tutte le esperienze che ti possono appagare, e mettendo la testa a posto, almeno dopo i 40, incontrando magari un compagno di viaggio che condivida i tuoi stessi ideali, altrimenti sei nei guai.

Ma in che mondo siamo eh?
Visto? 
I nostri eroi, hanno vissuto 40 minuti di passione e gli si stravolge il cervello...
Est modus in rebus, XD.
Lui deve essere chiaro in quello che può dare e conquistarselo e tu, devi chiarire in te che cosa vuoi.
Donna fermati, a breve conoscerai tutti i difetti del 40 enne, e come ti negherai vedrai che casin. 

Quindi raffredda i tuoi ormoni XD, metti dei paletti tra te e lui e chiediti che cosa è significato, che cosa significa e cosa significherà.

MA PER FAVORE non rinunciare a vivere la tua sessualità come piace a te.
Non lo fare. 
Presto sarai una donna triste e sciupata.

Devi avere le palle con tatto e malizia di esternare al tuo ragazzo la tua sessualità, ma come sono bugiarde le donne XD, se tu lo convinci che tu sei appagata, lui non s'impegnerà mai. 

Non ho mai rinunciato...
Oh....questo ti spaventa? 
Oh....certi orpelli  sono solo robe da puttane?
Benissimo conte non lesina...tu non avrai mai più da me in dono ...ma metto in sacoccia...XD, un bel giorno trovo quella che va pazza per certi orpelli ...e glieli dono...
Come dire: non ho rinunciato ad una mia passione per te...

Poi un brutto giorno ti svegli e mi dici...
Anch'io ho capito che la guepiere non è affatto solo na roba da putane, ma che ero io che pensavo sbagliato...
Donna mi dispiace, ho già dato...ora per me puoi stare come sei...

In altre parole stimola il tuo ragazzo vedi fino dove può arrivare...
Ma ricorda un'albero dà i suoi frutti...e solo quelli...

Ringrazio quelle che mi hanno inesegnato a farle godere come pazze...
Un roveto ardente XD!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> chi non è in grado di crescere, non dà mostra di talento
> Mi sa che in fondo siamo d'accordo.
> Non credo che si "nasca imparati" ma come per la musica, pittura, cucina, informatica, si può arrivare solo fino a un certo punto, non oltre.
> E se hai talento e non lo affini, è peggio che non averlo.
> ...


Mia cara:
Ci vuole esercizio.
L'arte richiede una dedizione totale. Un culto della bellezza.
Affinare il talento, penso sia stato per me uno dei massimi piaceri.
Ora ti parlo da pianista...
Le donne mi hanno insegnato che Rocco, è un grande pestatore di tasti, lo vedi Conte, non c'è espressione, non c'è anima, sesso con Rocco assomiglia a sta roba qua:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA_vifP8zgI&p=0DB18362B7DE8AC3&playnext=1&index=33

Ora Conte è inutile che ti massacri i polsi e i nervi, pur di arrivare ad una pessima esecuzione di questo pezzo che non è certo fatto per le tue, mani, è meglio che tu suona solo la musica e come senti dentro, anche se espressivamente questo pezzo è difficilissimo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIq-1iILP5Q

Qui mia cara, ogni nota, ogni fraseggio deve essere studiato con una cura che non sai...tu non sai quante notti insonni...quanti dibattiti interiori, quanta paura, per riuscire ad arrivare a far si che le mani iniziassero a fare esattamente quello che avevo nel cuore...

Più invecchio...più i miei mondi vanno però...verso lui, Mozart...
Ve lo dico io ho solo intravisto lei...la mozartiana...e sono felice, tanto felice, di poterle dire...senti io capisco la tua musica...la suoneremo questa musica...te lo garantisco...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che questo sia il metodo giusto per diventare, per così dire, emancipate.
> In quel momento, mentre tradivo il mio ragazzo, non mi sentivo affatto troia e nemmeno mi sono fermata a ragionare troppo sulle conseguenze che sarebbero derivate dal mio gesto.
> Dopo però, in un secondo momento, le cose sono cambiate ... *quando dico che non mi sento in colpa, beh, non è esattamente così. Forse non mi sento in colpa tanto quanto vorrei*, ma già l'aver deciso di non rivedere quest'uomo credo sia qualcosa di ben più concreto, un'azione certamente più coerente rispetto a chi tradisce a ripetizione e poi magari piange (sempre a ripetizione) per quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Bene, allora. L'autoanalisi prima di tutto.

Anche se non ho capito bene il discorso evidenziato...

Vuoi sentirti in colpa? Vuoi sentirti più in colpa di così?
In ragione di cosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'istinto è delle bestie! Chiara, anche se non condivido il tuo punto di vista non ti ho mai offesa, ma quello che hai scritto è quanto di più disennato e stupido che una donna potrebbe scrivere, è decisamente privo di ragione e sentimento, è freddo e calcolatore ed egoentrico. Chiara, potrò non condividere le tue scelte, ma darle come oro colato a chi non ha preso bene la cosa è quanto di più sbagliato possa esistere. *Se ci tieni a volere che Serena diventi una trota per sentirti meno schifezza tu*, ti ricordo che lei non è sposata e non ha figli e sarebbe il caso di evitare di stare con qualcuno se non puoi tenere fede un minimo ad un impegno.


A differenza di te non agisco mai in base alle scelte degli altri.

Se vai a rileggere, la prima cosa che le ho scritto è che sono d'accordo con chi le suggerisce di  lasciare il suo ragazzo.

Serena fa quello che vuole....io non le ho affatto indicato il modo per diventare una ........ , casomai le ho suggerito un modo per non sentirsi tale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Ottobre 2010)

Dimenticavo.... Daniele: per me quello è un complimento.


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> E' davvero così impossibile essere innamorata di un un uomo e desiderarne un altro?
> *Io non voglio una storia con il 40enne, non voglio innamorarmi di lui, non lo voglio come compagno. *


Risposta alla prima domanda, sì è impossibile, puoi voler bene e desiderare, ma è un'altra cosa. Risposta alla seconda domanda, se non vuoi una storia col quarantenne dove sta il problema? Pure lui non la vuole. Restano i rispettivi compagni ignari di quanto sta succedendo. Questo è l'unico vero problema.


----------



## serena (28 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amica mia,
> Ho letto con enorme attenzione la tua storia. E tutti i post a seguire...
> Mi sono fatto una grassa risata, per i 40 minuti di sbattimento, e ho sorriso tanto alle allusioni musicali. Ma mi hai impensierito. Molto. Molto.
> Vediamo cosa ti posso dire:
> ...



Ragazzi... quante risposte! Piano piano vorrei rispondere a tutti, ma per adesso mi limito a questo post, che mi ha colpita. Anzi, diciamo che colpita è dire poco: mi ha toccato qualcosa dentro, ci si sono messe anche le lacrime, che fino ad oggi, giuro, non avevo mai e dico mai versato.
Non capisco bene il perchè. Forse ho letto qualcosa a proposito del sacrificare sè stessi, forse qualcosa che riguarda un amore che non è completo, non lo so.

Il fatto è che il mio ragazzo è arrivato come un dono dal cielo, in un periodo della mia vita così nero che solo a pensarci mi vengono i brividi. Io mi sono innamorata perdutamente di lui, e all'inizio i nostri problemi sessuali mi sembravano una goccia nel mare rispetto a tutto il resto, rispetto a tutto quello che sapeva darmi.
A distanza di tempo, quando i nostri problemi hanno cominciato a risolversi, ho visto tutto più chiaramente. Il desiderio iniziale che avevo di lui aveva cominciato a sparire. Vuoi per le mille e mille volte che ci abbiamo provato e non ci siamo riusciti (e io che mi sentivo davvero rifiutata), vuoi perchè ormai sono talmente abituata a vedere in lui la parte debole, quella bisognosa di attenzioni e di rassicurazioni... ma il mio trasporto si è quasi annullato.

Non parlo di bravura a letto. Si tratta di ben altro. Io credo che, per fare bene l'amore (o il sesso, a seconda delle situazioni), ci voglia una bella dose di esperienza. Su questo non c'è dubbio: certe cose si possono solo imparare. Attraverso la pratica? Non solo. Anche attraverso la capacità di entrare in sintonia dell'altro, trasferendo le sue sensazioni su di te. Ci sono uomini ( e donne) talmente concentrati sulla prestazione e su sè stessi anche mentre fanno l'amore, che si "scordano" dell'altro.

Per fortuna, il mio ragazzo non è così. Sa come fare a darmi piacere, e ci riesce. Quello di cui parlo io è il trasporto, il contatto fisico ma anche mentale, che ti capita di trovare una volta ogni tanto. E' quella spinta, quell'istinto che guida te verso di lui. Può capitare di andare con un uomo che, magari, usa "tecniche" perfette, ti fa godere, sa come muoversi. Ma capita che ti sia piaciuta di più la volta in cui sei stata con quello meno esperto, meno navigato, ma è stato tutto molto più bello. Perchè c'è quel trasporto particolare che ti lega a quella persona...è questione di pelle, di chimica.

Ora io sentivo tutto questo nei confronti del mio ragazzo. I suoi problemi mi condizionavano molto, ma io avevo VOGLIA di fare l'amore con lui, mi accendevo, volevo provarci.
Ora che le cose vanno meglio, per assurdo, mi sono spenta. 
Il mio tradimento... sì, quell'uomo è riuscito ad accendermi, a farmi tirar fuori una parte di me che sapevo di avere ma che non ricordavo ci fosse. Ma sicuramente, in questo caso, la sua esperienza ha giocato per la maggiore. Se fosse stato imbranato, non ci avrei più pensato (almeno credo)!

Per Tubarao: non volevo dire che i 40enni sono vecchi! Sorry! Ero solo un pò arrabbiata...


----------



## Daniele (28 Ottobre 2010)

Serena guarda che andare con uno pensando che il tuo lui non ti accende non è una soluzione per nulla. Tu vuoi stare con il tuo ragazzo ed evitare il problema permane una non soluzione.
Sai, per prima cosa bisogna sapersi forzare un poco all'inizio, quando non si vuole fare qualcosa, quando qualcosa all'inizio da fastidio, ma poi quando non è così male, anzi qiuando è bello, scopri che tutto rinasce dentro ed è solo una fiamma che è stata coperta dalla cenere...la brace rimane. Non guardare la cenere pensando che non ci sia più nulla, c'èla brace sotto che arde, ma dovrai fare una cosa brutta...fare fatica tu per tirarla fuori.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## serena (28 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Serena guarda che andare con uno pensando che il tuo lui non ti accende non è una soluzione per nulla. Tu vuoi stare con il tuo ragazzo ed evitare il problema permane una non soluzione.
> Sai, per prima cosa bisogna sapersi forzare un poco all'inizio, quando non si vuole fare qualcosa, quando qualcosa all'inizio da fastidio, ma poi quando non è così male, anzi qiuando è bello, scopri che tutto rinasce dentro ed è solo una fiamma che è stata coperta dalla cenere...la brace rimane. Non guardare la cenere pensando che non ci sia più nulla, c'èla brace sotto che arde, ma dovrai fare una cosa brutta...fare fatica tu per tirarla fuori.
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie Daniele... è proprio questo il motivo che mi fa credere che, in futuro sarà possibile riaccendere la fiamma che prima era dentro di me. 
Tradire il mio ragazzo, è stato un errore, una cosa deplorevole che mai avrei pensato di poter fare prima. Era come se avessi bisogno di una prova, una prova per avere la certezza di essere sempre io, di essere ancora capace di provare certe sensazioni. Non è stato un buon metodo, lo riconosco. Ma almeno mi è servito per capire certe cose... e per trovare un rinnovato impegno nei suoi confronti. 

Ora io non desisterò, c'ercherò quell'intesa che rendeva tutto perfetto ad ogni costo. Se ci riuscirò, saremo tanto felici. Se non ci riuscirò, allora voleva dire che non era destino...


----------



## Daniele (28 Ottobre 2010)

Serena, ti racconterò una cosa però, non pensare mai il tradimento come una occasione di crescita, forse lo è stata per la mia ex, ma ha danneggiato infinitamente me. Ricorda, un tradimento è solo una occasione di involuzione personale, hai scoperto una cosa di te ad un prezzo che era 10000 volte quello che hai guadagnato, non è mai un affare.


----------



## serena (28 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Serena, ti racconterò una cosa però, non pensare mai il tradimento come una occasione di crescita, forse lo è stata per la mia ex, ma ha danneggiato infinitamente me. Ricorda, un tradimento è solo una occasione di involuzione personale, hai scoperto una cosa di te ad un prezzo che era 10000 volte quello che hai guadagnato, non è mai un affare.


Ogni esperienza che ti fa pensare, che ti cambia... che modifica il tuo modo di vedere le cose e lo fa in meglio (poi bisognerebbe definire che cos'è "meglio"), secondo me può essere un'occasione di crescita. 
Nel mio caso, il tradimento è stato un errore. Se imparo dai miei errori, mi considero "cresciuta". Se sono recidiva, sono una cretina... o forse sono solo immatura.
Capisco la tua sofferenza. Anche a me è capitato di essere stata tradita, e più volte, dal mio ex ragazzo ... quello storico, 7 anni non sono pochi!
Quando si scopre un tradimento, ci si sente a pezzi, soprattutto se c'era fiducia e si scopre che era mal riposta. Si pensa di essere dei cretini, poi si pensa che il cretino è lui/lei, ci si colpevolezza, la/lo si colpevolizza, si perde la fiducia negli altri... e tutta una serie di cose che sai molto bene probabilmente.
Non sempre crescere è un affare, anzi, fa molto più male diventare grandi che restare bambini


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Ragazzi... quante risposte! Piano piano vorrei rispondere a tutti, ma per adesso mi limito a questo post, che mi ha colpita. Anzi, diciamo che colpita è dire poco: mi ha toccato qualcosa dentro, ci si sono messe anche le lacrime, che fino ad oggi, giuro, non avevo mai e dico mai versato.
> Non capisco bene il perchè. Forse ho letto qualcosa a proposito del sacrificare sè stessi, forse qualcosa che riguarda un amore che non è completo, non lo so.
> 
> Il fatto è che il mio ragazzo è arrivato come un dono dal cielo, in un periodo della mia vita così nero che solo a pensarci mi vengono i brividi. Io mi sono innamorata perdutamente di lui, e all'inizio i nostri problemi sessuali mi sembravano una goccia nel mare rispetto a tutto il resto, rispetto a tutto quello che sapeva darmi.
> ...


Che bel post amica mia, che fare? Che fare?
Io dalla mia piccola esperienza posso dirti che mi sono sempre nascosto, sono ben poche, pochissime, rarissime, le donne che mi hanno permesso di fare "el mato" a letto come piace a me...a me è sempre mancata la capacità di giocare...ma ti insegno un segreto Serena, fai conto che il tuo ragazzo sia un gomitolo di lana, prova a trovare il bandolo, magari lui si lascia spogliare...e qui rispezzo una lancia in favore della contessina, cazzo è ora di finirla, siamo all'assurdo, le donne disinibite giudicate male dalle morigerate represse, inaccettabile. 
Ma guarda, guarda...i due lati dell'amore, secondo me:
Uno è questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfAu_NrT0AY

e l'altro...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SotSKAYTyDw

Te lo giuro, te lo giuro, nessun testo è stato così epifanico, come il Don Giovanni di S.Kirkegaard...la donna come produttrice di idealità...
Nessun musicista ha amato le donne come lui, come Mozart, impossibile.


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

Pinceton, la musica E' Vita ... una vita senza la musica E' Morte assicurata.



:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, la musica E' Vita ... una vita senza la musica E' Morte assicurata.
> 
> 
> 
> :up:​


Ma posso confidarti una cosa?
La musica abita dietro le note.
Il sistema che noi usiamo per scrivere la musica, nulla riesce a dire, di quali siano stati i percorsi, che hanno portato un compositore a scrivere così.
Nell'arte dell'interpretare, quello che fa la differenza è ciò che ha dentro l'interprete. A volte un'interprete può rivelare al compositore cose che nemmeno lui aveva consciamente scritto. Ora, un bel pezzo può diventare un'insulsa marcetta in mani maldestre, eppure...è la stessa musica.
Ti faccio un esempio...dire Ti amo, è molto importante il momento e come lo si dice, 
Un conto è dire, ma dai cara, che cazzo di seghe ti fai, dai lo sai che ti amo, un conto è quando te lo trovi lì davanti spiattellato da chi manco pensavi potesse dirtelo, e senti, che te lo dice, proprio perchè non ne può fare a meno di dirtelo...
E che dire di quel ti amo, pieno di paure?
Che tradotto significa, ehi brutto stronzo, ti sto dando in mano il mio cuore, abbine la dovuta cura.


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma posso confidarti una cosa?
> La musica abita dietro le note.
> Il sistema che noi usiamo per scrivere la musica, nulla riesce a dire, di quali siano stati i percorsi, che hanno portato un compositore a scrivere così.
> Nell'arte dell'interpretare, quello che fa la differenza è ciò che ha dentro l'interprete. A volte un'interprete può rivelare al compositore cose che nemmeno lui aveva consciamente scritto. Ora, un bel pezzo può diventare un'insulsa marcetta in mani maldestre, eppure...è la stessa musica.
> ...



La prova provata la si racconta qua 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f2JQ_9Pg50



:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Serena, ma che problemi ti fai?
> 
> Ma quale forum terapeutico...
> ma non ti accorgi che sei circondata da persone che stanno cercando di farti sentire una tr***?
> ...


Contessina si contenga, no?
Sento dalle sue parole l'acredine, lo sdegno e la durezza.
Non sono legati a degli schemi medioevali, ma sono legati a degli schemi, purtroppo, con quel pernicioso aristotelismo, che amabilmente ci siamo scrollati di dosso...
Fai certe cose? Dunque sei una troia. 
E dato che chi è una troia è una pessima persona ergo sei una bruttissima persona. 
Mia cara contessina, lei sa chi c'era con lei, quando abbiamo sentito quel gelo dentro eh? 
Ma condivido il suo sdegno, non capita tutti i giorni di poter gustare certi piaceri.
Lei sa meglio di me come la gente si fotte con le illusioni.
E mi conceda, contessa, noi, noi, ne avremmo anche a buon diritto i coglioni pieni eh, di stare attenti qui, attenti là...
Poi lo sa meglio di me, si fa di tutto per essere le persone migliori per l'altro, ma siccome non siamo in quegli schemi, siamo sbagliati.
Mah, questo mondo, ma in che mondo siamo? Eh?

Chi ha paura di certe cose, almeno non venga a farci i "conti" in tasca eh? 
Ne conviene? XD.

Contessa, lei può anche farsi sputare addosso, ogni sentenza della terra, può mettersi su la maglietta, con quella scritta, si sono una troia e a voi che ve ne frega? Lei sa meglio di me, che lei ha un cuore fantastico.

Avere un cuore, è l'unica cosa che conta...
L'unica...
Contessina, dai su, non se lo faccia massacrare...
Porco mondo, se va avanti così avremo dalla Matraini una Minstress inflessibile...La Neo Marchesa De Sade...fustigatrice di seghe mentali.

Ok XD


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La prova provata la si racconta qua
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f2JQ_9Pg50
> 
> ...


Salieri fu un'ottimo artigiano.
Mancava il genio. 
Salieri fu anche ottimo docente.
Mancava l'estro.
Mozart pagò a caro prezzo la sua ribellione, il suo vivere solo ed esclusivamente con l'istinto...
Ragione? Fare il musico di corte no?
Istinto? Il teatro...tutta la musica di Mozart è teatro...un teatro di temi.
Ma quando il mio dolore si fa pesante solo l'espressione del dolore cosmico mozartiano mi consola...nobile fino in fondo...capace di ridere ancora con la morte nel cuore...
Ascolta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR8GFUTMP_E

Finalmente ci saluta dalla vita con questo successo con questa fiaba...e nel contempo ha questa cosa qui da fare...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqkMbk8eX6Y

E il Mozart di Karl Bohm è qualcosa di così alto, di così sublime...


----------



## cleo81 (28 Ottobre 2010)

Io non so bene che consiglio dare a Serena.

Quello che penso è che in un rapporto di coppia e di amore, il sesso sia fondamentale.
La gratitudine, l'affetto, la stima, la fiducia... certo che creano un forte legame, ma l'amore... l'amore deve essere fatto anche di desiderio, istinto... ci deve essere qualcosa di puramente inspiegabile... sennò che amore è?

Il quarantenne non conta nulla per te, certo... ma io lo vedrei come un segnale... e la vita è lunga... giorno dopo giorno...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2010)

serena ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele... è proprio questo il motivo che mi fa credere che, in futuro sarà possibile riaccendere la fiamma che prima era dentro di me.
> Tradire il mio ragazzo, è stato un errore, una cosa deplorevole che mai avrei pensato di poter fare prima. Era come se avessi bisogno di una prova, una prova per avere la certezza di essere sempre io, di essere ancora capace di provare certe sensazioni. Non è stato un buon metodo, lo riconosco. Ma almeno mi è servito per capire certe cose... e per trovare un rinnovato impegno nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Ora io non desisterò, c'ercherò quell'intesa che rendeva tutto perfetto ad ogni costo. Se ci riuscirò, saremo tanto felici. Se non ci riuscirò, allora voleva dire che non era destino...


Ok, figliuola, sei assolta....vai  e non peccare mai più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Contessina si contenga, no?
> Sento dalle sue parole* l'acredine, lo sdegno e la durezza*.
> Non sono legati a degli schemi medioevali, ma sono legati a degli schemi, purtroppo, con quel pernicioso aristotelismo, che amabilmente ci siamo scrollati di dosso...
> Fai certe cose? Dunque sei una troia.
> ...


Conte...nessuno sdegno, nessuna acredine...forse solo un pò di durezza dettata dall'inevitabile decorso della vita!

Del resto converrà con me che i rammolliti non servono a nessuno.


----------

